# Agnus Castus (Vitex) ladies - Lets see how successful it can be (2 BFP's so far!!)



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies

I've seen quite a few threads about people using AC so I thought it might be nice for us all to get together and discuss the highs and lows and hopefully track all those BFP's!!!

Im Sarah and I have been TTC for 3 years with PCOS. Started AC last cycle but stopped taking it too early I think so giving it another try along with Macca.

Hope you will join me.
Sarah

BFP's

24th April - Billiejo First month of AC
20th May - Shelley


----------



## wanting2010

DH and I are wanting to start TTC this year and since my cycles are irregular I'm interested in starting to take Vitex to see if it will help regulate them. I've never been officially diagnosed but I suspect that I have PCOS and I've read great things about Vitex helping women with this. I have a question...what is a good brand of Vitex to take? I'm looking at the Nature's Way brand and was wondering if this would be good or if another brand is better. :)


----------



## Venusb

Hi guys - can I join? Been on AC for just under a week now, prompted to use it because of my magical ovulation that has got longer and longer for 5 cycles after the pill and has now dissapeared completely! I also have PCOS and am also struggling with a mad thyroid that can't decide whether it's over active or under active!

Would be nice to have some company along the way xxx :hugs:


----------



## Selina10

Hi,
I came off the pill in December and my cycles are long so I'm thinking of starting AC so would like to know if it's any good. Did you buy it from a shop or off the Internet?xx


----------



## Venusb

Hi Selina, I got mine from H&B but heard that it's not the best one as full of nasty extras? Not sure whether that's true or if it will work so will be watching thus thread with interest! X


----------



## Selina10

That's the one I was looking at h&b, the lady said it was good for regulating periods, as mine seems to take forever last one was 55 days this one is 40 so far!!xx


----------



## tommyg

I have bought some from H&B too but so far I haven't used them as I have read reports that say it can make your cycles even longer. So I will be watching this thread with intrest.


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies!:wave: I'm an Agnus Castus user. I take 1 pill a day which contains 225mg of Vitex agnus-castus, berry extract which has a guaranteed potency of at least .5% agnuside (which is the active component of Vitex) and 100mg of Vitex agnus-castus, berry. It is Solaray brand Vitex that I bought at my local Health Food Store for $14.09 for 60 capsules (No, I don't actually remember any of this stuff, I'm just looking at the bottle!:haha:) Also want to mention, I take it all through my cycle. I don't stop before ovulation or during my period. Some people recommend it and some don't. So I guess there really isn't a consensus on how to use it. 

I've been using it since the end of Feb this year. So about a month and a half. It was successful at making a looong cycle end finally at 73 days and made my last cycle a regular length of 35 days:thumbup:...This cycle I'm still waiting on ovulation and praying the AC helps it come at a regular time. If I O again on cd 24, then I still have about 11 days or so til then.


----------



## lace&pearls

Hiya, I have PCOS too, it's my first cycle off the pill and it's really really long! I'm on cd73 :dohh:... and recently bought some agnus castus tabs from h&b. To be honest I took them for a couple days but I have a bit of a sensitive stomach atm (probably IBS but getting it looked into) and I suspect they weren't helping :( so I've not taken them for the last couple days .. the ones I got reccommend 2 tablets twice a day..which seems a lot! do you think they would still be effective if I cut down to one a day? 

Have any of you guys had any sife effects such as upset tummy?


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was thinking of taking these, great to see a thread on it:flower:


----------



## dreamofabean

I'm on my first month of using AC so will update if/when i see any affects!


----------



## HoneyWright

Hello All great to 'meet' you!

I got mine from boots and I dont think the number of tablets is any problem as some have a smaller dose. 

Last time I took 2 400mg tablets until I thought I have Ov'd then stopped and it left me with a 70 day cycle. Im quite sure I stopped to early and that was the cause of the problem, so this cycle i will be taking straight through to AF. 

Ive also heard of some tablets which contain 1500mg but the recommended dose (according to one website) is 1200mg so I will actually be taking 3 tablets a day.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Venusb

I think I'm on 1600mg per day (2 tablets, 2 times a day) which is what it says on the H&B instructions. It's so lovely to be in contact with other PCOS/long cycle ladies as it can feel so lonely sometimes! :coffee:

I'm also trying to lose weight to help my long cycles but am finding it more difficult than I ever have in the past when I was on Dianette/Yasmin. Having the thyroid problem also isn't helping as at the mo I'm underactive and holding on to weight like a good un!

Lace & Pearls - I also have IBS and am not finding AC is affecting this at the mo but will keep you updated.

Is anyone else 'feeling' like something is happening but hasn't ovulated? I have strange cramps when I wake! :wacko: xxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Ive had faint lines on opks but no positive. I've got a strange burning sensation in my tummy, like i normally get before AF! Very bizarre :(


----------



## HoneyWright

last cycle i was feeling so different to normal, i was actually positive i was pregnant. I felt it was good to feel different, as it meant something should have been happening.

Venus I know what you mean about finding other people in the same situation. When I used to go on the cycle buddy thread I would have one cycle for every two of someone elses!!

Hope those faint OPK's get darker and darker


----------



## dreamofabean

The lines have now disappeared! I'm really confused!! I know i havent missed the surge as ive been doing (ahem!) 3 tests a day!! :haha: I'm not sure what's going on!!


----------



## shellyhunny

Hi all

I've just started this month with AC too as well as vit B6 to try to lengthen my LP. My cycle is usually 28 days but didn't know before I started using the CB opk that I don't O till CD19. Bummer. :dohh:

Hoping that the AC and B6 do the trick this month :flower:


----------



## HoneyWright

dream, dont panic happened to me last month, keep testing :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks honey! I just worry too much i think!x


----------



## Archies Mummy

I got my first bfp with AC, in the first month. Can't fault it in my opinion. Xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun!! I think im just too much of a worrier!x


----------



## Venusb

Grrrr! Why do first response opks give me positives when I blatantly am nowhere near! 

Guess they don't agree with me, nice after I have bought a pack of 30!!

:growlmad:


----------



## momtoaz

Just wanted to pop in and say I took AC from CD6 to CD15 but was experiencing terrible headaches and stopped taking it. I can't say that short time that I did take it though did anything, because I'm CD21 and no O. It's damn frustrating that I haven't even O'd yet. 

I'll be trying soy isoflavens (sp?) next cycle to help O earlier. So sick of this!


----------



## eiregirl

hey ladies 
id love to join this thread... i started taking AC about 10 days ago because my periods were irregular. i got them from holland and barrett and i take 2 tabs a day. the pack told me to take 4 a day but like LACE&PEARLS said it made my stomach upset and very bloated (not very attractive at all  ) which is why i cut down. just waiting on the witch to arrive and hopefully i can have a normal period and start charting things properly. 
xx xx


----------



## taytotayto

hi girls. can i jump on. i was diagnosed with pcos about 4 years ago. had very very irregular periods. did lot so research and along with some other things i started taking AC. i was pregnant within 6 months. now have a beautiful baby girl who is 9 months. we are ttc again so im taking it again along with the other stuff and must admit af arrived this month for the first time in 4 months. i take holland and barrett 2 twice a day as i did last time. it seems to agree ok with me. was told H&B bulk it out with unnecessary stuff so might try another brand when the supply i have runs out. 
i dont take macca so would like to know if it would help too. 
i think AC is great and well worth a try. good luck to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## dreamofabean

taytotayto said:


> hi girls. can i jump on. i was diagnosed with pcos about 4 years ago. had very very irregular periods. did lot so research and along with some other things i started taking AC. i was pregnant within 6 months. now have a beautiful baby girl who is 9 months. we are ttc again so im taking it again along with the other stuff and must admit af arrived this month for the first time in 4 months. i take holland and barrett 2 twice a day as i did last time. it seems to agree ok with me. was told H&B bulk it out with unnecessary stuff so might try another brand when the supply i have runs out.
> i dont take macca so would like to know if it would help too.
> i think AC is great and well worth a try. good luck to everyone :thumbup:

It's great to hear a success story! Thanks for sharing with us! Good luck with ttc #2 xx


----------



## HoneyWright

thanks tayto, great to hear of other PCOS suffers who have lovely babies from taking AC!


----------



## Sazaroo

Ooh - I wanna join! :)
Ive had reeeeally irregular cycles since coming off the pill so I have been taking AC for 12 days now. My tabs are 1000mg per tablet as it says to take 2.... so im taking more than everyone, do you think I should just take one instead? Still no af but definitely getting lots more cramping so somethings definitely going on! 

xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome, I would do what the instructions say hun.

Im up to 1200mg a day now and started taking 1 tablet of macca and epo. Lets see who it goes!


----------



## HoneyWright

How is anyone doing? Coming up for Ov or AF/BFP?


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi Honey! I think I'm coming up on O pretty soon. Started getting ewcm but still neg opks. Now it's time to start bd'ing! How's your cycle going?


----------



## HoneyWright

whooohooooo, sounds positive hun. Keep doing the OPK's, ive brought a pack of 50!! Im on CD8 will start testing on day 15ish.

Do you know what I find strange is that my boobs hurt a little, and they hurt loads when I was expecting AF last cycle. When ive read about AC though it mentions how it helps reduce your boobs hurting, and then helps with BF. MMM strange.


----------



## taytotayto

honey.... i am using the clear blue monitor and now on cd16 and still low. i know the last time i used it i used 20 sticks to get a high so im not too worried yet. anyway i bought some Asda ovulation kits and used one yesterday and today. got a really faint line both times. got really excited then today i got a bit suspicious that the clearblue is still low so i phoned the number on the pack for advice. was told that unless both lines match in colour its a negative. why they dont tell you that in the instructions i dont know. so im no where near ovulation.:nope: but im not giving up and ill keep testing. i just hope it happens. fingers crossed. good luck girls


----------



## Venusb

Hi girls, just enjoying catching up with this thread and hearing about success stories! I'm still no where near ovulation and on cd 36:-(. Having no signs and neg opks still. Am not a happy bunny as this is now 7days later (minimum) than last month. This baby business is so difficult. Need a major cheer up I think!:nope:


----------



## HoneyWright

sorry you are all waiting for Ov, im sure it will happen for all of us, may take a few months for AC to help.

Faint lines will turn into darker lines im sure. Yes the line needs to be the sme colour if not darker than the control line.


----------



## taytotayto

im off to see a new consultant on tuesday afternoon. going to ask for metformin and might be cheeky and ask for clomid but i know ill get refused. has anyone thought about using soya its supposed to be the same a clomid and used in the same way. i looked into it but read you cant use it if you have a thyroid problem which i have. having said that im due to see my OTHER consultant on wed about that so im gonna ask him what he thinks and im also hoping he tells me im non toxic by now. (i was/am overactive but didnt lose andy weight)
honey have you been told they will give you clomid when your bmi is at 35? i was told that when i was trying for dd but i didnt need it in the end.


----------



## dreamofabean

If anything my body is more confusing now than before ac! :( 
I never picked up LH on opks before ov whereas now im on the 9th day of faint lines on opks but no negative! Grr!


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay I have a + opk! 
Here's the breakdown:
CD 17 8am- neg
CD 17 5:50pm- almost pos
CD 17 11:10pm- definitely pos!!
Sooo glad I tested more than once today. Looks like agnus castus has helped normalize my cycles thus far....went from a cycle of 73 days, to 35 days, to now 29 or 30 days (depending when I O, CD 18/19 + 11 day LP(if LP doesn't change from last cycle)).

Babydust to all the AC girls!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HoneyWright

whooooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great news Amber, are you going to continue to test today? Get BDing hun, you will be our first BFP!!!!


----------



## shellyhunny

Grrrrrr! So far this cycle the meds haven't helped. AF is usually heavy, then light then spotting then gone. 4 days max. I'm now on day 6 of medium and feeling quite anaemic from it. I can't even take iron though as it effects the thyroxine uptake from my tablets. Whinge!


----------



## taytotayto

woo hoo i did my clearblue monitor test this morning and finally got two bars which i assume means high then it goes to peak. im delighted. seems ac is working (fingers crossed) :happydance: just need it to go to peak now.


----------



## amberdawn723

Thanks Honey! I hope you're right. I want all of us to get our bfps! Still surging this morning. I might test again this evening just to see if it goes down or not. This is my first cycle getting a really clear + opk. FX for all of us!


----------



## HoneyWright

loving the OPK's, how are they looking today?


----------



## amberdawn723

Still positive for me! I'm certain I O'd yesterday. Had tons of ovulation pain and then a big temp rise today! How about you?


----------



## HoneyWright

cd10 for me so not started using opks yet.


----------



## Venusb

Hey girls - glad to see at least SOME ovulation is happening on our little thread! I'm so jealous! 

CD 39 for me now, still no smiley face (but tons of positive first response tests - grrr!) and no temp shift. Also had spotting overnight (woke up to it) for the first time in my life ever! Do you think this is sign that AF may be showing up? It's totally new for me.

xxx:flower:


----------



## Birdling

It definitely worked for me!

I hadn't been ovulating or having regular periods, due to PCOS, and started taking AC for the first part of the cycle. I also did temperature charting.

Month one, I ovulated bang on time and had my period on time for the first time ever! 

Month two, I ended up pregnant! I was absolutely astounded! 

I hope that it works for other too :hugs:


----------



## Venusb

That's fantastic Birdling! So lovely to hear :happydance:

Hope it brings such good luck to us as well! xxx


----------



## billiejo

just got my bfp first month using AC.. it rocks. had very long cycles varying from 35 to 60 days, started ac this month.. ovualted day 17.. now day 36 and got bfp this morning.. doc appointment mondayy am. as had mmc last year and just hope all sticks and is okay .. babydust to you all xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats Billiejo, our first BFP for this thread whoooohooo, let us know how the Dr appointment goes.

Venus, how do you mean no smiley face but positive first responce tests? Do first responce do OPK's? If so I would assume that the CB isnt as sensitive. Do you have any other Ov signs, as you can get spotting around Ov??


----------



## taytotayto

Billiejo
CONGRATULATIONS, that is great news. you must be over the moon. happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
best of luck with the gp. sending you all the luck in the world. keep us informed on how things are going. :thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

hi girlies!
i'm taking vitex, specifically femaprin (one of the girls on the maca thread suggested it to me and she just got her bfp!)- it contains the highest quality vitex you can get, plus a little b6 and i haven't noticed any bad side effects yet. i'm taking it through o, are y'all? i just think it wont build properly if i don't get my bfp this cycle.


----------



## HoneyWright

mamaxm said:


> hi girlies!
> i'm taking vitex, specifically femaprin (one of the girls on the maca thread suggested it to me and she just got her bfp!)- it contains the highest quality vitex you can get, plus a little b6 and i haven't noticed any bad side effects yet. i'm taking it through o, are y'all? i just think it wont build properly if i don't get my bfp this cycle.

I am as well hun as if you dont get Ov correct it screws up ypur cycle, goodluck!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

ooh glad to see another fem taker! what do you mean about if i don't get ov correct?


----------



## Venusb

HoneyWright said:


> Congrats Billiejo, our first BFP for this thread whoooohooo, let us know how the Dr appointment goes.
> 
> Venus, how do you mean no smiley face but positive first responce tests? Do first responce do OPK's? If so I would assume that the CB isnt as sensitive. Do you have any other Ov signs, as you can get spotting around Ov??

Congrats Billiejo - that's fantastic news! :hugs: Hope everything goes well at the docs 

Honey - Since the day I was 'meant' to ovulate (i.e. when FF predicted from 2 previous cycles) I was getting really strong positives on first response OPKs (yes they do do them) but negatives on clearblue digis. I know I haven't ovulated as my chart doesn't show it. On previous months, I got what looked like positives on first response but neg on both cleablue digis and CBFM and chart only showed ovulation when both clearblue tests said it was positive so I usually go by them now. Obviously CBFM gave up on me after 20 sticks so its no use until next month now!

Here's a link to my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Venusb

So... I'm still waiting for ov with a very funny cycle this month! I started taking AC about 8 days ago so only early days. Hope I haven't done anything wrong by starting it midcycle but I def haven't ovulated and thought it could only help. Am so confused! :nope:

Sorry for the long rant/ramble but it's starting to get annoying now! :wacko:


----------



## HoneyWright

mmmm I do wonder if taking mid cycle has given you a funny cycle hun, you body may have been preparing to Ov and the the AC changed the hormones and it some how restarted??


----------



## HoneyWright

mamaxm said:


> ooh glad to see another fem taker! what do you mean about if i don't get ov correct?

sorry hun, i meant I am taking all through to AF or BFP as last cycle I thought I had Ov'd and so stopped taking the AC. I hadnt Ov'd and then went on to have a 70 day cycle.


----------



## Venusb

That's it am officially cheesed off! Do I take it? Not take it? I give up! Not aimed at you honey am just totally sick of my body. Am going to book an appointment at a herbalist seeing as my doctor keeps sending me away.

Think I'll go and sulk lol


----------



## HoneyWright

Im sorry hun, i completely understand its just how I felt last cycle. My previous cycles had been working really well due to my weightloss and then first cycle of AC i get a 70 day cycle.

Its difficult to know what to do, I would suggest keep taking it as if you stop it might actually make it worse.

HOw long have you been trying hun, how come you started taking AC?


----------



## Venusb

Honey I have PCOS and am being treated for thyroid problems (was over, now under). Have been TTC since Nov 09, this is my first cycle I haven't ovulated however I did predict it happening as knew something wasn't right at the end of last one. Explained all of this to the doctor but I was told to go away until a few months, which seems like a lifetime away at the moment.

Have spoken it through with DH and we have both agreed that I will stop taking the AC tomorrow as only have been taking it 8 days and don't want to stop it later when it has had time to take hold more. I guess I shouldn't have started taking it. I have huge cramps today, so much so that I have had to have a hot water bottle so only God knows what they are, I've given up thinking about it.

I'll let my body do what it does and wait to see the GP when I next can or see a herbalist to set my mind at rest that I am doing the right thing. 

Thanks for everyone's help, good luck with those lovely BFPs! xxx


----------



## taytotayto

hi girls, as i said previously i took ac when ttc our now 9 months old dd. i took it on the first day and kept taking it until i realised i was pregnant. i had no idea you had to take it then stop at ovulation, tbh im taking it again and i wont be stopping until i get a bfp, only as it worked before for me. i was 6 weeks pregnant before i knew it and thankfully it doesnt seem to have affected dd. hoping to see a herbalist in the next few weeks so ill let you know what she says.


----------



## mamaxm

oh thanks honey! haha i was so confused. i'm still taking it until i get a bfp for sure. maybe through first tri too as i've hear it can prevent mc.


----------



## redhead31

Hi, saw this thread and thought I have to join. I've started taking AC this month and it has already started to work really well preventing mid-cycle spotting and keeping my AF to just five days (until now it has been 10-12 days). I'm going to keep on taking it throughout the month as just the effect that it has on my AF is a big bonus.


----------



## HoneyWright

Thats great news Red, hope it helps you get that BFP keep us posted! What dose are you on?


----------



## shellyhunny

Thanks girls - think I'll carry on taking it through the whole cycle too. Was wondering about that.
Appt with docs today to go and tell him my cycle's not behaving even though he say's my blood test came back within normal TSH range. Need more thyroxine!


----------



## amberdawn723

Glad to see so many newcomers to agnus castus! Hope it works well for everyone.

I have officially gone down to an O on CD 18! How awesome is that? AC has truly worked for me. FX for a BFP!


----------



## HoneyWright

whoohoooo, 2WW count down, we want daily SS!!!


----------



## redhead31

Well the mid-cycle spotting is back but I guess I'm only on my first month with AC so I can't expect miracles.
Amberdawn - how long have you been taking it for?
I've had a headache over my left eye for the last few days (possible migraine). I don't want to stop taking AC as it may not be that, but has anyone else had headaches?


----------



## shellyhunny

Back from docs and he has upped the thyroxine, good news and has booked me in for a day 21 hormone blood test next week - result! I thought I was going to have to battle for that for ages having only started trying recently but shows there are some good Dr's out there :happydance:


----------



## redhead31

Thats great news Shelly - I had to have been trying for 18 months before my doc would put me forward for tests. It is good when you find a doc who cares.


----------



## amberdawn723

redhead31- I've been using AC since Feb 26th. So just about 2 months. Helped end a long cycle (73 days!), then gave me a normal 35 day cycle, and now working on a possible 29/30 day cycle (or BFP!!!) 

I've heard of people having headaches from taking AC, but I surprisingly don't have that side effect. I have suffered from chronic headaches since before puberty (a headache at least 1 to 3 times a week!) but haven't noticed a surge in their frequency since taking AC.


----------



## taytotayto

:thumbup: just got my first peak on clearblue monitor after 7 days of high, was beginning to think it would never go to peak. seems good old ac is working well thankfully. 
saw fertility specialitst yesterday. she laughed when i told her what i was taking to help regulate af. i didnt have the nerve to ask her what was so funny? :blush:. guess ill be busy for the next 3 nights!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

well girls just got a + opk @ 6dpo so i'm hoping it's a good sign! i've read alot of threads where girls have gotten +opks at the same time as suspected implantation and i just happened to have a nice little dip yesterday so i'm hoping bubs has implanted and going to stick around! not using an hpt till friday or saturday for sure though!
hope everyons doing well! loving my vitex :)


----------



## Peanut78

Hello ladies, 

I took AC before I conceived my son. My cycles were 32 -34 days long and I thought AC may shorten them, I am not sure whether this happend or not - honestly can't remember. 

Is it worth taking AC again, i.e. is there any point when my cycles are still within normal range - would it have any impact?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

i have a normal 28 day cycle but since i was o'ing late and lp tended to be short i started taking it.. made a huge difference first month using it! you can look at my chart and see the difference. but i'm also taking maca, red raspberry leaf tea and red clover.


----------



## N.B.Dolly

Ive just bought some AC after a friend suggested, are you ladies taking it right through your cycle or stopping around ovulation? x


----------



## eiregirl

hey ladies just a quick update.. started taking AC at the start of this month as ive irregular periods. then got AF this morning exactly 28 days since my last period (first time ever I had my period arrive on time) so the must be helping :)
the only thing is , my af is extremely heavy and period pains are very bad :( but ill struggle on and keep taking my AC.
ill stock up on OPK's and keep u posted :D


----------



## HoneyWright

loving all the positive OPK's ladies, so happy for you all and cant wait to see how the next 2 weeks turn out!!

Im still only getting faint OPK's on day 15, will keep testing though.


----------



## HoneyWright

still -opk for me, brought some more AC today and have 1000mg tablets, as well as some Royal Jelly.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## amberdawn723

I'm on 8dpo and waiting to test. I followed some crazy emotion yesterday and tested (wayyyy tooo early I pray) and got a BFN of course. 

NBDolly- I take AC throughout my cycle and when I get a BFP I will stop.


----------



## HoneyWright

Only a few more days Amber, very exciting hope the next test has a better result, when will you try again?


----------



## amberdawn723

Honey- I'm going to wait to test on Mother's Day or the day before that. I have my college finals next week so I want to get all those out of the way before I test so that whatever results I get (BFN or BFP) doesn't get in the way of my rational thinking for my tests. At that point I will be 17dpo so I should definitely have some kind of inkling of pregnancy or af by then.

How is your cycle going?


----------



## HoneyWright

Sounds like a good plan, hope your finals go well!

im CD16 with no sign of Ov yet, but there is still time!


----------



## wanting2010

Hi everyone, I just started taking Vitex in hopes of helping to regulate my cycles. I'm actually taking Femaprin and today is my third day. Yesterday morning when I woke up, after I went to the bathroom I had some pink tinged mucus and have been lightly cramping since then...do you think this is a result of the vitex? If I'm remembering correctly, my last period was in late February/early March so I'm hoping that these are good signs that maybe this lengthy cycle will finally be coming to an end! I've read that it can take awhile for vitex to be effective, but is it possible that it is already beginning to work?


----------



## amberdawn723

wanting2010- When I started AC, I got my period only 3 days later! So it's totally possible I think. My cycles are continuing to get more and more "normal" since then! Best wishes for you and a BFP!


----------



## wanting2010

amberdawn723 said:


> wanting2010- When I started AC, I got my period only 3 days later! So it's totally possible I think. My cycles are continuing to get more and more "normal" since then! Best wishes for you and a BFP!

This is great to hear! Definitely gives me hope that it's already starting to help me. :) :dance:


----------



## HoneyWright

Ladies how is the SS going?

I got a nearly positive OPK today, so im hoping i will actually ovulate this month, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## amberdawn723

FX'd for you Honey!!! Opks can be soooo frustrating. 

Symptoms so far just boobs are feeling big and a bit sensitive. Nothing else really to report. Still waiting 5 more days til testing.....Wish the week would hurry up!


----------



## amberdawn723

Ohhhhh shucks! I had a spot of blood in my cm this morning. Guess AF is on the way and it's actually due today...so at least I'm on schedule. Agnus castus has definitely helped regulate me. Hopefully next cycle will also be "normal" for me. O between CD 18 and CD 24 and an LP of 11 days. 

How is the OPKs Honey? Did you O??


----------



## dreamofabean

Ive stopped taking the AC girls, i kept getting line son opks without it going pos. Stopped it a week ago and still no ov :( This makes me later to ov than ever before!! Guess im one of the girls who it hinders rather than helps :(


----------



## HoneyWright

I had the same thing last month hun and i think stopping it made it worse (70 day cycle), it can take 3-6 months to kick in so dont expect results straight away.

Im giving it another go this cycle and plan to keep taking no matter what.

Good luck


----------



## HoneyWright

Got a nearly positive OPK again, so im quite excited and hoping they stay this darker or get darker over the next few days. Last cycle they were all over the place so im hoping this is a positive step.


----------



## dreamofabean

That sounds positive hun!!x


----------



## shellyhunny

Why can't I just ovulate already?! CD18 and no really positive signs yet. I was CD19 last month but not holding much hope for this one. I've got bloods on Thu which will prob be a waste of time at this rate. Humph!


----------



## HoneyWright

is this your first month on AC hun? How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## shellyhunny

Scrub the last one! Got ovulation pain this morning, temp had dropped dramatically, EWCM, CBFM was high (?) but CB digital was a big smiley!

This is my first month with AC and Vit B50. I'm now praying my LP is longer with the meds as I've increased my thyroxine last week too. It might be too soon but I can hope anyway. Better get BDing....!


----------



## Bonsai

Can I join in? I've had screwed up cycles since my mmc about 8 months ago and am not ovulating, so have started taking AC since the doctor is making me wait 12 months before he will do any tests. GRRRRRR! Have been taking it for nearly 2 weeks now and have noticed cramping on both sides and sore boobs, but not much else. I wasn't having proper periods, but was having breakthrough bleeding quite regularly every 34 days. That now seems to have stopped too! Here's hoping the AC is working and my body will eventually start working preoperly again so I can chart again. I hope it isn't making me worse. :wacko:


----------



## Bonsai

Can I join in? I've had screwed up cycles since my mmc about 8 months ago and am not ovulating, so have started taking AC since the doctor is making me wait 12 months before he will do any tests. GRRRRRR! Have been taking it for nearly 2 weeks now and have noticed cramping on both sides and sore boobs, but not much else. I wasn't having proper periods, but was having breakthrough bleeding quite regularly every 34 days. That now seems to have stopped too! Here's hoping the AC is working and my body will eventually start working preoperly again so I can chart again. I hope it isn't making me worse. :wacko:


----------



## Bonsai

Not entirely sure why that posted twice. Seems my computer is as messed up as my body!


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome Bonsai

Yeah Shelly!!!!!

Got a darker OPK today, still not as dark as control but going in the right direction.


----------



## Bonsai

Does anyone know why different types of AC taste so different? I take the tincture (not a fan of pills) and the H&B one was absolutely vile! I have now started a bottle I got online and it's far more bearable. Tastes a bit like rescue remedy. Does anyone know if certain brands are better than others? They all seem to give conflicting advice as to how much you should take too.


----------



## amberdawn723

Not sure Bonsai as I take a pill form by Solaray brand. They do seem to suggest varying amounts to take. I'm taking only 225mg a day. Most sources seem to indicate that that is a small amount compared to what other AC brands recommend. But it has worked wonderfully for me, so I don't plan on changing it. 

Honey- Did you O????


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Hi ladies I started taking vitex last cycle and took it the day i got it wich was the same day I ovulated cd 47! as my cycles range in the 60+ days.I have been taking the natures way brand and am taking 1200mg a day. I stopped when af arrived and started again when she left. when I first started taking them they made me very bloated and supper thirsty but that has gone away now I am now on cd 6 now!


----------



## eiregirl

ok girls these AC are really annoying me now!!! making me really bloated and upset stomach all the time.:( i take the holland and barret brand. i dont wanna stop taking them as they are really working for me. maybe i should try a different brand. what brand are you girls using? have u had any of these symtoms?


----------



## wanting2010

Well since my last post the cramps I was feeling have gone away and so has the blood tinged mucus. I'm not quite sure what's going on now. I would really love to start my period and get this looong cycle over with. I've only been taking it 10 days so I'm not really expecting it to help immediately but I did get my hopes up when I started having cramps and blood tinged mucus.


----------



## dreamofabean

have any of you girls been having probs with opks? Mine are constantly showing lines but not going positive!! Have had lines since cd9 and im not cd35!The 2 cycles ive recorded i ovulated on cd24 and cd30. Im not happy at all! Have stopped taking AC now!x


----------



## amberdawn723

Sorry AC isn't working for you dreamofabean.....Maybe you can find something else to help. Babydust to you!

wanting2010- FX'd that it's AF or implantation so you can get on with your next cycle or a pregnancy!


----------



## Bonsai

dreamofabean I have not had a single positive OPK for the last 5 months. They fade in and I always get a near positive and then they disappear. They ALWAYS worked for me before my miscarriage. Can only think that my body might be trying to ovulate and just isn't. I have been doing 2 a day and still nothing. The weird thing is that I'm charting and fertility friend reckoned I ovulated on the day of my near positive so thought my cycles were trying to get back to normal. Started taking AC and have now found that I'm not even having withdrawal bleeds anymore. Am worrying that I'm going backwards instead of forwards, but don't know what to do. I know you need to take AC for at least 3 months to see results but I just feel utterly fed up with the whole thing. I'm on cd37. At least we're not alone!


----------



## Bonsai

wanting - meant to post that I've also had cramps and blood tinged mucus after 14 days but they've both gone away. Fingers crossed it means things are waking up and trying to get going. I've never wanted a period so badly.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, I think I'll be joining you next month. I'm on my 4th round of Clomid so my cycles are normal length right now but had a 68 day non-ovulating cycle that I ended by taking provera so I know how the long cycles feel. My doctor is having me take a break from the Clomid after this round and I'm so afraid I won't be ovulating afterwards.

Just started going to accupuncture and she's going to put me on Vitex after this cycle.

Still have hope for this cycle though.. if no luck then I'll be joining you all.
Good luck in the meantime for all of us!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please can I join Ladies?

I started taking EPO at beg of last cycle and then after AF got me on wed decided to add AC as I now have irregular cycles (37,34,33) and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2004. My EPO are nowt special I got them from Wilko`s but they are widely available and I am taking one three times a day, my AC are from H&B and I am taking two twice a day. I had a long chat with advisor in H&B and she told me that AC and EPO work best when taken together so now that I have convince DH to take a VIT C and ZINC supplement too I am wired towards getting my BFP really soon. Although might add could take up to 3mths as spermy and eggy that we are now producing and giving our lovely vits too will not be ready for a few mths but its a nice feeling knowing we are doing something positive to help he he he!


----------



## HoneyWright

Loving the PMA hun xxxx

Ladies im still waiting to OV, still near control lines on OPK and started with watery cm today so looking positive (I hope).


----------



## HoneyWright

Still nearly positive OPK's for me, and some brown cm today, whats that all about?


----------



## dreamofabean

Mine have had dark lines for over 20 days!! It's crazy! Still not positive though and fading now! Dont think ill ov this cycle :(


----------



## lisaf

what brand of OPK are you guys using? Is it one that worked for you before?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I read somewhere that opks dont always give a darker than control line reading if you have pcos, dont know how true this is but was in back of my mind due to my pcos and was wary of using opks. I dont have an average cycle at min 34,37,32 days was going to start testing with opks on cd14 does anyone have any advice on this? leaflet enclosed states start testing on cd18 for 32 day cycle but am taking ac and epo and just in case this cycle is shorter dont wana mis ov! does this make sense and does any agree with me?


----------



## lisaf

Its totally your call. I always thought that the reason PCOS can interfere with the OPKs because your LH levels can be too high with PCOS and you'd get false positives.

If you have enough tests to cover that whole time, then start whenever you think you should.

What I do know is that on my non-ovulating 68 day cycle I got almost positives/positives for day after day with no temp shift following. I've heard other people say similar things about that brand. 
So next cycle, Clomid round 1, I used First Response brand OPKs and never got a positive but definitely ovulated. I then switched to a brand that worked perfect for me and its worked great for the last 3 cycles.. I even pulled out an old First Response on my + day and it didn't look totally positive. 

So I always say it may just be a matter of finding the brand that works right for you.


----------



## Bonsai

Okay - so a spot of good news and hopefully a bit of hope for everyone. The reason I didn't get a withdrawal bleed is that I seem to be pregnant. I got a very, very faint line on a test today so I'm hoping it's good news and not just an evap line. I always think the worst. Am going to do another test in a couple of days. If it is good news, I think AC must be the way forward. I have only been taking it since April 24th and was completely anovulatory since October before that.

Lots of luck and baby dust to all. xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Tentative congrats Bonsai! FX'd it all works out!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bonsai said:


> Okay - so a spot of good news and hopefully a bit of hope for everyone. The reason I didn't get a withdrawal bleed is that I seem to be pregnant. I got a very, very faint line on a test today so I'm hoping it's good news and not just an evap line. I always think the worst. Am going to do another test in a couple of days. If it is good news, I think AC must be the way forward. I have only been taking it since April 24th and was completely anovulatory since October before that.
> 
> Lots of luck and baby dust to all. xxxx

FXED for your BFP Bonsai, This is great for PMA! I am a total AC babe from now on :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I am going to start opking from CD14 and use this cycle as a sort of trial cycle and see what happens (opking will be in secret as DH has forbidden, but am not hurting anyone so I figured its ok and if he did ask me I would be honest and confess so am not lying on that score!) I am sooooooooo naughty!


----------



## lisaf

has he banned the OPKs because it puts too much pressure on everything? Because it stresses you out? Because of the cost?

If he doesn't want you doing them because it puts too much pressure on him, then you may want to lie even if he asks! hehe!


----------



## HoneyWright

Bonsai congrats, will wiat for you to test again before I update the title if this thead with our 2nd BFP!

Ive never had good experiences with OPK's as I have PCOS and I dont ovulate, but I have seen a difference with them the times i have ovulated. I might try a different brand next time.

Thanks for all the advice ladies, so good to be going through this with you all.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just because of the pressure, I dont think he can handle knowing if I am ov or not! I did quite a few on my own but thought he would like to share when we were nearing + but turns out not although DH never said anything to me about not wanting to know its what am surmissing! Although he wasnt keen on vitamins too but I think hes got over that now! He said it was getting riddick opks and temping etc he knows how much I have been waiting to ttc and I think hes thinking about me as much as himself! He told me he believes if its meant to be then it will happen and he doesnt believe opk aids will assist us in making it happen if its not meant to/or when its meant to but he had agreed to take vitamins so at least he can see benefits of that! I want to opk though I feel the need to confirm if/when I ov so at least I know I am (I have pcos!) but am fairly certain from short period of temping that I oved and I believe its possible to have #2 we had our DS and we can do it again!

I am soooooooooo confused with the whole PCOS thing! I know I ov of that I am sure! I think Dr misdiagnosed us when ttc our DS


----------



## wanting2010

Congrats Bonsai...I hope this is your BFP!!! :happydance:

I'm cramping again off and on but still no period. I am very hopeful that this is gonna really help me! I have had so much more energy since I've been taking Vitex, too...not really sure if that's something that normally happens but Vitex is the only thing I've been doing differently so I'm chalking it up to that!


----------



## HoneyWright

OPK have gone pretty blank today and im hoping that means ive Ov'd but im not getting hopes up as it did this last cycle. Will keep POAS just in case and BD'd last night.


----------



## taytotayto

MADLYTTC said:


> Please can I join Ladies?
> 
> I started taking EPO at beg of last cycle and then after AF got me on wed decided to add AC as I now have irregular cycles (37,34,33) and was diagnosed with PCOS in 2004. My EPO are nowt special I got them from Wilko`s but they are widely available and I am taking one three times a day, my AC are from H&B and I am taking two twice a day. I had a long chat with advisor in H&B and she told me that AC and EPO work best when taken together so now that I have convince DH to take a VIT C and ZINC supplement too I am wired towards getting my BFP really soon. Although might add could take up to 3mths as spermy and eggy that we are now producing and giving our lovely vits too will not be ready for a few mths but its a nice feeling knowing we are doing something positive to help he he he!

can i ask what is epo, sorry if i sound thick.......


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Primrose Oil Hon!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So not sure if AC side effect or what ladies but AF left the building on Sun am and this aft at work having not seen AF since then (an assuming that was it for this cycle!) I got a strange like bursting feeling ahem ahem. I rushed to the loo to find an AF disaster in my pants ????????????what the hell is that about? Sorry if TMI but extremely watery with what I can only describe as pinkish tissue!!!!!!!!!!!!! Confused! A bit worried at this point as I got faint second line on a hpt on tues last week was going to retest wed am but woke up to AF so guessed test was a fluke (left well over 10min mark about half hour to be precise!) have been taking epo for about 6wks but started AC on friday as was told by advisor in H&B to start taking immediately (explained af in situ!) Then no AF after waking yesterday so guessed that was that (I mean not a spot on wiping after loo at all!) Then about 2.30pm was making refreshments in kitchen area and felt like a pop well there it was! Am concerned AF was heavy (but was heavy in april also!) but lost quite a few heavy clots and now this weird watery pinkish stuff am a little freaked! And I have a headache now although think this is more to do with freaking out! DH just let it go over his head whilst me well...........how embarassing!


----------



## taytotayto

MADLYTTC said:


> Evening Primrose Oil Hon!

cheers :dohh:


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi LAdies

How are you all doing? Some of you must be coming up on test time now??

I have no idea if I have Ov, lines got darker and darker and then lighter then blank and now I have another line, arrggghhhhhhh!!

Sarah


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Hon,

Well I am cd9 today and am going to start using opk`s I have ewcm upon wiping so ov must be somewhere near I hope! I have continued with epo and ac and the only side effect I seem to be having is slight lower tummy cramps kinda of like build up to af.... a little odd for this time of month but I am thinking it might be ac/epo kicking in????????? Any one else experiencing this?


----------



## amberdawn723

Still waiting to O here. Only on CD 8....I'll start with opks probably on May 20th (CD 15)....FF predicts O around May 26th (CD 21). 

What CD are you on Honey? I know opks can be a pain sometimes!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm beginning to wonder if the initial cramping and light spotting I had after three days of taking Femaprin was ovulation pain and spotting. It lasted a couple days then went away...I'm guessing if that's the case then I should be starting my period sometime in the next couple of days. If not, well...I don't know.


----------



## shellyhunny

Well I'm out. AF got me this morning :cry:

AC didn't help with my LP - :witch: is a day earlier giving me an 8 day LP this cycle. I don't know what to do and feel so crap. I'm taking AC, MACA, EPO, Red Raspberry leaf tablets, Vit B50, pregnacare conception and I'm now up to 100mg thyroxine. Am I ever going to be able to conceve if my LP doesn't improve? :sad2:


----------



## taytotayto

af arrived yesterday, cycle length 37 days. better than not getting one i suppose i just hope i keep getting af every month if i dont get my bfp. really annoyed as i must have dont 20 tests over the last week. silly i know but im addicted now. :blush:


----------



## HoneyWright

Sorry Tayto xxx

Shelley, have you tried progesterone cream?


----------



## shellyhunny

HoneyWright said:


> Sorry Tayto xxx
> 
> Shelley, have you tried progesterone cream?

Do I need a prescription? If I do then it may be a while. 
I had day 21 bloods done last week but as I only ov'd the day before, I know they'll be wrong. I couldn't get them done again this week even if the doc had agreed to as he's been on holiday this week and won't pick my results up till Monday.

I know that I need progesterone cream but don't know what to do.:shrug:

Just trying not to break down this morning was all I could manage.:cry:


----------



## momtoaz

FYI my local health food/vitamin store carries progesterone cream. If that's a problem, I'd give it a try.


----------



## HoneyWright

oh hun, chin up you get progesterone cream online I got mine from Wellsprings and they have Dr's you can email to ask for advice. I think its worth a shot ((((((())))))


----------



## shellyhunny

Thank you for letting me know - I've just been and researched and ordered some so FX'd that next cycle I'll maybe start to see some improvement


----------



## lisaf

From what I've heard, the over-the-counter progesterone stuff isn't supposed to be strong enough to help. Also, it can be a little tricky/dangerous to use progesterone and lots of articles that I've read online say to only use with a doctor's supervision.

My doctor is willing to put me on the progesterone supplements as soon as a I get a BFP. I asked why he can't give it to me before then and he said it could hurt my body's natural ability to make it. 
Not sure that info is of any help, but if I'm having progesterone production issues, I do NOT want hamper my body at all in making as much as it can.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

hello ladies it has been a few day since I posted but my cycles are usually 64 days or so and I have been taking vitex a little over three week now and look at what I got today at 7 o clock pm on cd 16

https://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y316/MrsPing29/opkcd16at7004.jpg

I am so excited if I do ovulate in the next few days then that mean I will O 31 day early!!YAY VITEX


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay MrsPing!!! Yay Vitex!!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

with such long cycles I thought for sure I would have to wait the full three months before it had any effect but thank God it's working!I am also testing on may 31 my B-Day I will be 30!Here's to a great birthday present!


----------



## HoneyWright

whoooohoooooooo


----------



## shellyhunny

Ok......So my period stopped. 

I mean I had a bit more than spotting yesterday, enough to need my mooncup, then emptied it this morning and... nothing. Checked about 4 hrs later... still nothing. Have now removed it and checked my cervix. Yesterday it was low, soft and open, as per AF. Today is so high and posterior I can't reach. I've had no usual signs of PMT this week, which I've put down to the AC.

I'm now EXTREMELY confused, nervous and too scared even to have hope. :shrug:


----------



## HoneyWright

I have no idea what to suggest hun apart from POAS!

Darker again OPK this lunch time, will test again at tea time.


----------



## HoneyWright

and another slightly darker opk tonight. Body is defo trying to Ov for what seems like a second time this cycle, how nice of it to try again when it failed last week ;)

Strange thing is it seem to start again when i started the progesterone cream, only using a small amount so ive carried on just in case it has helped.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

shellyhunny- I looked at your chart and I would say if af i not on the way then it looks like implantation i would test in 3 day just enough time for hcg to rise! good luck.

It seems like 2:30 will never get here am going to use another opk to see what i get If it's darker then o is going to happen tomorrow if not then it is happening today. my sure sign is sore nipple. I get them a few hours after o happens every time! hope this is not a fake out as that happened to me last cycle but never got as dark as the one I had yesterday!


----------



## amberdawn723

shelly- Not sure what to tell you either, except to poas or wait a few days and then poas. Hugs!

honey- Yay! I hope you are O'ing very soon and get plenty of bd'ing in! Goodluck!

As for me....still waiting to O also.....it's a long wait.........


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ok i took my opk at 2:30 today and it is lighter
https://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y316/MrsPing29/opkcd17at230003.jpg
do u think I missed the surge in the middle of the night and o will happen? I am confussed now I thought for sure it would be darker today. what do u think?


----------



## amberdawn723

MrsPing- It's possible that you O'd recently and the lh surge is already going down. If so, then your temp will jump up higher tomorrow. FX'd for you!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I hope so! gonna do another in the morning to make sure!


----------



## HoneyWright

Im quite excited as i got a very nearly positive OPK this morning and just waiting for this afternoon to tell me the verdict. Also got loads of EWCM, which is more noticable than usual as ive literally had no cm up to this point.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I have a question for everyone who has already ovulate on vitex. Did you notice that your breast tenderness is better or all together gone?I was wondering because I am not sure if in fact I have ovulate.Breast tenderness is my first sign and if vitex aleviates these symptoms i am not sure if I am even gonna have this symptom anymore!Now I am gonna be even more confussed!


----------



## HoneyWright

I actually found breast tenderness worse with AC.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I don't think I did ovulate yet I just took my last opk today and it is getting darker again!
https://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y316/MrsPing29/opkcd19002.jpg
I wish my body would make up it's mind!guess i will have to fix my chart!


----------



## Nvr2Late

I read on another thread that taking Vitex throughout your cycle is potentially damaging to an embryo. I know you're supposed to stop taking it once a pregnancy is confirmed, but for the days between ovulation and waiting to see if you got a BFP, should you continue taking Vitex???


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I read the same thing too. but also read that it is ok to take it throughout. for me it is hard to pinpoint ovulation so I have a feeling I am going to end up taking it for a few days after O.but will stop once o is pinpointed!


----------



## lisaf

Well ladies, looks like I'll be joining you this next cycle. Taking a break from the Clomid and my acupuncturist things we have a good shot of fixing this on our own with treatments and Vitex etc.
Any of you girls tried Clomid before? How does Vitex compare?


----------



## HoneyWright

First ever positive opk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







May 2010.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shellyhunny

Congrats honey! Good luck and happy BDing!

I'm now 13dpo which I'm thrilled about as I've not got past 9dpo before! Not got any signs of pregnancy and I don't 'feel' in any way either so I think AF will be here soon but I'm very excited I might have a proper LP now!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay positive opk!! Good luck!!


----------



## lisaf

yay shelly! Thats great!


----------



## HoneyWright

mmmmm another positive OPK tonight, should it be positive for the whole day?


----------



## lisaf

you can get positives for 2-3 days


----------



## Mrs.Ping

baby dance till it goes negative and then add one extra day in case u release two eggs!
good luck!

here are what my two positives look like after they have dried
https://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y316/MrsPing29/opkcd20series3-1.jpg


----------



## SquirrelGirl

hi ladies! I'm only through page 10, but wanted to join in! I have 28 day cycles (ish), but I O late and have a short LP. So giving this a try this month for the first time.

Is anyone taking this and Soy Iso at the same time?? I apologize if this has already been asked. I promise to catch up on the rest of the posts tomorrow! :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

you should not take them together because they cancel each other out. if you take soy iso with the cycle you have now it might delay ovulation and make your cycle longer. I would suggest just the vitex it should make your lp longer!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, Mrs.Ping! I didn't realize! I'm playing hostess to :witch: right now, so I am just in the mood to try anything and everything this month! Glad I asked!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Squirrelgirl - have you tried a B-complex to help with your LP? There's a huge long thread about this and how vitamin B6 helps your LP (but you shouldn't just take the B6 - you should take the same amount of all B vits). I started doing it since I seem to have low progesterone and spot for a few days before AF. 
I think it might be why I didn't spot as much this past cycle (2nd cycle on the vitamins) though I'm doing a whole bunch of things so its hard to say for sure, lol!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks ladies!!! Well another strong positive this morning and a much fainter one this afternoon, i would say it was about 45% in darkness.

Soooooooo I think I have Ov'd for the first time ever!!!!! God bless AC!!

We BD yesterday and the day before, will probably try again tomorrow.

Anyone coming up on test time?? Nice that a few of us have ov'd at a similar time. Im counting today as 1dpo as my CM has completely disappeared.


----------



## shellyhunny

I've been naughty and did an OPK as I don't have any hpt's and have read they 'misread' HCG as LH and..... strong +ve! I need to do a test I know but... I'm shaking!


----------



## HoneyWright

ohhhhhhhh you need to go and do a HPT now and tell us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

shellyhunny said:


> I've been naughty and did an OPK as I don't have any hpt's and have read they 'misread' HCG as LH and..... strong +ve! I need to do a test I know but... I'm shaking!

You need to go buy an HPT right now... that chart looks very promising too!! FX'd!!!!!!!


----------



## taytotayto

shelly do a test please. im so excited for you. xx


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yes shelly do a test your chart look soooooo great!! I can't wait to hear what happens!

As 4 me opk is negative again and had a slight rise today so hope today is the day! can u ladies look at my chart and tell me if it looks like o is going to happen!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

lisaf said:


> Squirrelgirl - have you tried a B-complex to help with your LP? There's a huge long thread about this and how vitamin B6 helps your LP (but you shouldn't just take the B6 - you should take the same amount of all B vits). I started doing it since I seem to have low progesterone and spot for a few days before AF.
> I think it might be why I didn't spot as much this past cycle (2nd cycle on the vitamins) though I'm doing a whole bunch of things so its hard to say for sure, lol!

:hi: lisaf, yes I"ve been taking B100 Complex since January. Some months it seemed helpful for me and others not so much. :shrug: Looking to add to the list this month of things I'm trying! :haha:


----------



## shellyhunny

:bfp:!:happydance:


----------



## HoneyWright

whooohoooo Congrats hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

YAY shelly!!!!!! It sounded so promising, soooo happy for you!!!


I started my first Vitex tablet today... maybe it will be lucky for me too


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay!!!!! Congrats your chart look"s perfect happy and healthy 9 months. spread the BFP Dust!! lets keep em' coming.

As 4 me temp went down a squeek so I don't know I think o is still a bit away! need to by more AC only have 8 pills left as I take 3 a day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I have had to stop taking AC as it has been causing me an awful upset tummy! :cry: I am still taking EPO though and it assists in similar way so although am not an AC GIRL anymore I would like to stick around if thats ok?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

shellyhunny said:


> :bfp:!:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

howdy. :hi:

I have just started on vitex this week and the only change i have noticed is sore nipples (hoping that means AF is on the way) my last visit from AF was 3 months ago :cry:


----------



## amberdawn723

Congrats Shelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

dandybrush- you should do some research on wether or not your going to take vitex after you ovulate. there are conflicting reports on the subject. I have chosen to not take it after O.( I started to take vitex on the day of O in this last cycle and did not know the potential harms) I take vitex to help earlier O and not lengthen my lp.so I don't need it afterwards.also you should not take it during af either as it makes some women have a heavier period.

On another note I started taking vitex for earlier O but also to make af longer.for the past 3 cycles af has only been 2 1/2 days long. in the past it would be at least 5 days. It lasted 4 days this last time.I started to think that maybe the reason why we had not concieved yet after 10 months is that my uterine lining was no thick enough for the beannie to stick hope this works!


----------



## lisaf

uh oh.... taking it during AF makes it heavier? My acupuncturist told me to start taking it CD1.... Is it bad to take it during AF? I figure it would be needed from day 1 because the follicles start developing (cd3 bloodwork to show how your body is working etc).


----------



## HoneyWright

I started CD1 and had no problems


----------



## lisaf

whew, lol... I had a nightmare period last Oct/Nov and do not want a repeat!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

ok well i have no idea when i ovulated last...but im taking it now planning on going through AF with it then when i ovulate i will stop till CD1 again :)


----------



## lisaf

If I decide to take a month off TTC (long story), should I keep taking it through my whole cycle since there would be no period to worry about? Would it help me more to do that?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

While trying to figure out whether to take Vitex or Soy Iso, I came across this website. It has "recipes" on it, one says take Vitex starting on Day 1, the other starting on Day 5.

https://womens-place.com/ttc/vitex.php

I might give this a try with the Vitex!


----------



## dandybrush

yes i have been on vitex 1 week and FF is now telling me i have O'ved...sooo hoping it has helped me


----------



## amberdawn723

Well ladies. I am or will be O'ing very soon (according to all my signs). So vitex has really helped get my cycles regulated. On cd 17 today and O'd on cd 18 last cycle and cd 24 before that. Will take an opk later and see if it's positive yet.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

amberdawn723 said:


> Well ladies. I am or will be O'ing very soon (according to all my signs). So vitex has really helped get my cycles regulated. On cd 17 today and O'd on cd 18 last cycle and cd 24 before that. Will take an opk later and see if it's positive yet.

Good luck!!!!!! Glad to hear the Vitex is working for you. I can't wait to start taking it in a couple days!


----------



## dandybrush

ok thismorning another temp...apparently vitex hasnt helped yet :(


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I can't figure this out. FF says that I ovulated and I am pretty sure I have because I have really creamy cm but my temps are not what they should be.they are very low!This is making me think that I have not ovulated! can anyone have a look see and tell me what u think!I need to stop the vitex if i already did o. ff has me at 8 dpo already!


----------



## dandybrush

sorry mrs ping im still learning the whole chart thingy...maybe could you be pg? that might explain the low temps? not to sure though sorry


----------



## dandybrush

sorry mrs ping im still learning the whole chart thingy...maybe could you be pg? that might explain the low temps? not to sure though sorry


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi girls. Just took my first 2 Agnus Castus tablets :)

Hoping it will bring back and regulate my periods. I haven't had a period since November!!! 

I have pcos but got to wait 3 months before gynae will see me and precribe anything so thought AC might so some good for me. Crossing all of my fingers anyway.

So good to join you ladies and look forward to chatting more :D


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Have a quick question girls.... as i have no periods yet and this is my first day... how long do i take it for? Do i take it continously until i come on? Or do i take it for just a few days? HELP?? 

Should have thought about this before lol... x


----------



## dandybrush

hi rach and bumby :)

I have been on vitex for 2 weeks, from what i understand the best way to go about it is to start taking it from CD1 until you Ovulate. I am BBT charting on fertility friend and 1 week after i started on vitex my chart says i have ovulated, so i am not taking any more until CD1 comes around :) hope that helps you somewhat. You can also just keep taking it till you find out your pg (i think can be harmful to bub is why you should stop at ovulation)


----------



## dandybrush

oh and i didnt start it on CD1 first time round as i hadnt had AF since February :cry: hoping AF or BFP is on the way now though :happydance:


----------



## HoneyWright

7dpo for me ladies, how are you all doing?

Think we need a bit of a roll call!!


----------



## lisaf

CD7 here.. no noticable effects from the vitex so far. We'll see what it does for me.


----------



## wanting2010

I'm starting to feel frustrated because I've been feeling like AF is going to arrive off and on for a couple of weeks now...I've had cramping, spotting, bloating, etc. and have felt like I always feel right before I start, plus I'm extremely emotional. But AF still hasn't arrived. The cramping is pretty intense at times and I think I'm going to drive DH and myself crazy if I keep crying at the drop of a hat like I've been doing. I am *thinking* of taking Vitamin C to see if it will help induce AF.


----------



## dandybrush

you're not pg are you wanting?? 8 DPO for me :) im looking forward to AF as its been 3 months haha or a BFP..im easy


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> you're not pg are you wanting?? 8 DPO for me :) im looking forward to AF as its been 3 months haha or a BFP..im easy

I tested a couple of days ago with an IC and it was a BFN. If I do decide to take the Vitamin C I'll definitely test again beforehand. I've never wanted AF to arrive so badly!!


----------



## dandybrush

I hear ya :) fxed you get an answer either way, and soon


----------



## SquirrelGirl

lisaf said:


> CD7 here.. no noticable effects from the vitex so far. We'll see what it does for me.

Exactly the same for me! Keeping my fingers crossed I O earlier than CD17 or 18!!


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Dont really feel any different, although only started taking it 2 days ago lol. However i do feel a bit bloated and hugnry all the time. I am sure i can feel somehing down there. Just like things moving? lol quite wierd but am hoping my ovaries are getting the shock they need for the first period in 7 months :(

What does vit c do alongside AC? 
I am taking pregnacare conception aswell, is this okay?

Anyone close to testing this month?


----------



## dandybrush

well im 8dpo (i think vitex brought on my ovulation 1 week after starting it) and either AF is on the way or a BFP will let you know how i go


----------



## Bonsai

Bugger. Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. I wouldn't have known if I hadn't tested so early. Sigh! Oh well, at least it means I can get pregnant I suppose. Hope the rest of you are doing okay. x


----------



## wanting2010

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Dont really feel any different, although only started taking it 2 days ago lol. However i do feel a bit bloated and hugnry all the time. I am sure i can feel somehing down there. Just like things moving? lol quite wierd but am hoping my ovaries are getting the shock they need for the first period in 7 months :(
> 
> What does vit c do alongside AC?
> I am taking pregnacare conception aswell, is this okay?
> 
> Anyone close to testing this month?

Vitamin C in a high dose can induce your period. You have to be careful to make absolutely certain you aren't pregnant before you take it because if you are it can cause a miscarriage. 

I'm sorry about the chemical, Bonsai...but like you said, at least you know you CAN get pregnant. 

I started bleeding a little last night but it seems to have stopped now. My body can't seem to make up its mind on what it wants to do!

I am going to have to order another bottle of Femaprin because I left it out on the table yesterday when I went out for a little while, and when I came home, I found the chewed up bottle and all the pills scattered on the floor. Apparently my beagle thought it would make a tasty snack. I don't think she actually ate any but a lot of the pills had teeth marks in them.


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Bonsai said:


> Bugger. Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. I wouldn't have known if I hadn't tested so early. Sigh! Oh well, at least it means I can get pregnant I suppose. Hope the rest of you are doing okay. x

So sorry for you hun..:hugs: but like you say, at least you can fall pregnant :) Just need a really sticky bean. fxed for you next month




wanting2010 said:


> Vitamin C in a high dose can induce your period. You have to be careful to make absolutely certain you aren't pregnant before you take it because if you are it can cause a miscarriage.
> 
> I'm sorry about the chemical, Bonsai...but like you said, at least you know you CAN get pregnant.
> 
> I started bleeding a little last night but it seems to have stopped now. My body can't seem to make up its mind on what it wants to do!
> 
> I am going to have to order another bottle of Femaprin because I left it out on the table yesterday when I went out for a little while, and when I came home, I found the chewed up bottle and all the pills scattered on the floor. Apparently my beagle thought it would make a tasty snack. I don't think she actually ate any but a lot of the pills had teeth marks in them.



Thanks very much hun :thumbup: how higher dose are we talking? Just vitamin c off the shelf? Double dose or something?
I could really do with a period right now. Need to get things going asap. 7 months is driving me nuts lol.
 
Can i also ask, Femaprin is Agnus Castus right?? 
I just started taking AG from holland & barret but have just read it contains a lot of other [email protected] to bulk it out. 
Would you recommend this instead of H&B AC? 
Am thinking of buying some and replacing them with the ac i've already started. If they are worth it lol.

How quickly do they dispatch to you?
x


----------



## lisaf

SquirrelGirl said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> CD7 here.. no noticable effects from the vitex so far. We'll see what it does for me.
> 
> Exactly the same for me! Keeping my fingers crossed I O earlier than CD17 or 18!!Click to expand...

:haha: Even on Clomid I ovulated cd17.. its still in the 'normal' range so don't worry too much. It does mean you'll have longer cycles than 28 days and would have fewer tries, but its still a fine time for ovulation.

Got my FSH checked at CD3 (I started the Vitex CD1) and had a 5.8! My doctor thinks I will definitely ovulate on my own without the Clomid with a nice solid number like that...we'll just have to see though.


----------



## wanting2010

Rach & Bumpy said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Vitamin C in a high dose can induce your period. You have to be careful to make absolutely certain you aren't pregnant before you take it because if you are it can cause a miscarriage.
> 
> I'm sorry about the chemical, Bonsai...but like you said, at least you know you CAN get pregnant.
> 
> I started bleeding a little last night but it seems to have stopped now. My body can't seem to make up its mind on what it wants to do!
> 
> I am going to have to order another bottle of Femaprin because I left it out on the table yesterday when I went out for a little while, and when I came home, I found the chewed up bottle and all the pills scattered on the floor. Apparently my beagle thought it would make a tasty snack. I don't think she actually ate any but a lot of the pills had teeth marks in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much hun :thumbup: how higher dose are we talking? Just vitamin c off the shelf? Double dose or something?
> I could really do with a period right now. Need to get things going asap. 7 months is driving me nuts lol.
> 
> Can i also ask, Femaprin is Agnus Castus right??
> I just started taking AG from holland & barret but have just read it contains a lot of other [email protected] to bulk it out.
> Would you recommend this instead of H&B AC?
> Am thinking of buying some and replacing them with the ac i've already started. If they are worth it lol.
> 
> How quickly do they dispatch to you?
> xClick to expand...

I think the recommended dose to induce a period is 3000 mg either taken all at once or divided into two doses of 1500 mg. I will have to double check this. It is supposed to help bring on a period within 24 hours or so but from what I've read the cramping can be pretty intense. 

Femaprin has Vitex and Vitamin B6 in it. This is the only type of Vitex I've tried so I can't really compare to any other brands. I ordered mine from drugstore.com and got it in about a week.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

lisaf said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> CD7 here.. no noticable effects from the vitex so far. We'll see what it does for me.
> 
> Exactly the same for me! Keeping my fingers crossed I O earlier than CD17 or 18!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Even on Clomid I ovulated cd17.. its still in the 'normal' range so don't worry too much. It does mean you'll have longer cycles than 28 days and would have fewer tries, but its still a fine time for ovulation.
> 
> Got my FSH checked at CD3 (I started the Vitex CD1) and had a 5.8! My doctor thinks I will definitely ovulate on my own without the Clomid with a nice solid number like that...we'll just have to see though.Click to expand...

Yeah, CD17 really isn't that bad, except for the fact that my LP can be as short as 8 days. Kinda hoping I'll O earlier so my LP can be longer, and keep my entire cycle at a normal length around 28 days! Is that too much to ask of my reproductive system? :rofl:

I'm taking all sorts of things hoping it will help... Just this month started on baby aspirin, B6, and Vitex and going to the chiropractor. In addition to the things I've been taking for a while -- B100 Complex, Omega 3/6/9, prenatal vitamin, and Red Raspberry Leaf. I think that's it. :wacko:


So sorry Bonsai! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Bonsai - sorry to hear that! You're right though.. at least you know it can happen!

Squirrel - I have a feeling that an earlier O won't shorten your LP any! The Vitex may help overall though. The B6 can help with that, but the complex you are already taking should be sufficient and I'd worry about the extra and only taking 1 kind of it (thats just me though, I overthink everything!). The baby aspirin I believe is supposed to prevent early miscarriages that might be caused by blood clots etc... not sure it will do much for your LP.
Have you had your progesterone checked 7dpo? I've read up a lot on LPD because of my spotting and low progesterone levels on clomid.. there are 3 things that can cause it... poor follicles (which then mean poor corpus luteums) which can be fixed by clomid, failing corpus luteum (where it is a nice healthy follicle size but just doesn't perform well or quits too soon - this is what I think I have since my levels were not as high as they should have been for Clomid), and then a 3rd kind where your body/lining doesn't respond to progesterone the right way.

My guess is you're either the first or second kind... progesterone suppositories during the 2ww can help (though my doctor won't give them unless you get pregnant which is just stupid/silly... I think REs are more reasonable about that). 
My acupuncturist is confident we can improve my LP with chinese herbs/supplements and acupuncture.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

So sorry Bonsai. fx for you for this cycle.
I am on cd 30 and still no o yet I am pretty sure this month is going to be the same as last cycle with O on cd 48. but thats ok because I know the vitex will work in the long run.I would also like tgo say i was very happy when I went to big lots I found a pack of 20 new choice dip stick opk's for 8 dollars. next time I go I will have to buy like 4 pkgs!!
I have been having some really strong O pain the past two days and I took an opk today at 1:30 and it was what I would call a positive it was so close that I was sure that it was going to be darker in a few hrs but when I tested at 5 o clock it was negative. what the heck is going on and I have been having cramping also. boy I can't wait to ovulate! GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## Lilly12

anyone notice pre-ov temps being lower while taking vitex?


----------



## HoneyWright

12dpo and just started spotting so i am out, happy that it points to the fact that i did ov though, no bfp cant take my first natural ov away from me. will keep up the ac.


----------



## dandybrush

i wasnt temping before vitex so i wouldnnt know


----------



## lisaf

I have actually been having higher temps pre-O with vitex than I had with Clomid (of course I'm paranoid that I won't ovulate without the clomid so that could also be whats going on with me)


----------



## dandybrush

well i havent had AF for 3 months and i tested yesterday and got a BFN and my temp has dropped thismorning...so i really just want AF to show now so i can feel normal


----------



## wanting2010

Still spotting, no full fledged AF yet. I'm going to take another pregnancy test just to be sure and if it's a BFN I think I might take the Vitamin C.


----------



## HoneyWright

af got me ladies on 13dpo, so cd1 for me


----------



## dandybrush

ok 14 DPO and still no sign of AF im gonna give it till 16 DPO and if still no af does anyone know what i can do to hurry it along? (if anything)

Im gettting frustrated


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Have you done a pt dandybrush?? :)


----------



## dandybrush

yes test was a negative...i believe i have AF now so will start again on vitex tonight!! wooo


----------



## dandybrush

is only light atm


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

ah sorry to hear that hun. fxed for next month tho :)


----------



## dandybrush

am quite happy, has been almost 4 months since last AF so am ok with it will start bak on vitex tonight


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Oh how rubbish. Not having a period myself for 7 months, i know how it feels :(

I'm on day 7 of taking vitex and dont really feel much different tbh. Am hoping to O or at least come on soon.


----------



## dandybrush

rach i was on vitex for about 1 week then FF told me i ovulated now 2 weeks later i have AF :) are you charting? it might help you know when things are happening to you.

hope you notice it working soon (i was told it can take up to 3 months to show effects, im hoping to see effects this month)


----------



## lisaf

Well I have been noticing a touch of EWCM but a TON of it today. Got a positive OPK this evening. CD14, earlier than I've ever gotten a positive OPK before CD15 so hopefully this is all good!


----------



## dandybrush

vitex must be working for you then lisa :)


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies.
I want a bit of advice ....please :)

my last cycle was 75 days..the one before was 60.
I am now CD 10. 
I want to try an regulate my af expecially before august as i get married then..i do have some tablets to postpone AF if i still dont have a regular cycle but i dunno.

can i start with AC now or does it have to be when i start AF? i would like to get underway as if i wait for AF to show i could be waiting another 60+days lol.
do you continuously take it..or stop at certain times?
and has it helped anyone elses long cycles?

thanks for any advice :)


----------



## dandybrush

hello this is me...im new to this but yes start on the vitex now (unless you are pg) and take it until you ovulate (FF will tell you that) from what i understand it can be harmful if you fall pg thats why some pple stop taking it when they ovulate. oh and then start back on it again on CD1 after you come off it for ovulation

my cycles are sqewy...I hadnt had AF for nearly 4 months, i started on vitex and 1 week later FF told me i had ovulated so i stopped taking it, now AF has arrived :happydance: and i am taking it again, i do not know yet if it will shorten my next cycle to a monthly cycle which is what i want :thumbup: but fxed it does. 

hope that kinda helps you :)


----------



## thisisme

hello
my problem is i dont know when i OV...i dont temp (im not strict enough with myself for that) i cant go by my CM as that doesnt ever seem to be much help lol.

is it ok to take it straight through. i know some people do and i was wondering how they get on with it? and because my cycles are all over the place its really hard to know where i am lol :)


----------



## amberdawn723

I take vitex straight through my entire cycle...but I do forget some days and lately I haven't been taking it since I'm sick. I know you should stop as soon as you get a bfp....


----------



## lisaf

You can take it straight through your cycle, its just dangerous once pregnant.
You mentioned you were trying to regulate your cycle prior to your August wedding, so it sounds like you aren't trying yet but want to try as soon as you get married?
In that case, use it straight through and just use condoms or something so you don't accidentally take it while pregnant.

You can take it at any time as long as you aren't pregnant. Lots of women just start it when they start their period since they know for sure they aren't pg then.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Ok so I am supper excited I posted this morning that I thought I had missed o because of my temps but look at what I just got!!
https://i1025.photobucket.com/albums/y316/MrsPing29/opkcd35002-1.jpg
test is on the left and control on the right

It is only cd 35 which makes my cycle 49 days!! af usually comes on cd 64!!15 days early!!!I am taking 1200mg of the natures way every morning!! This nis the darkest opk I have ever had and it came up within 30 seconds.I always have to wait the full ten minutes. Heres to the 2 week window and my bfp!!


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow congrats mrs ping are you off your vitex now? (incase you get pg) or are you gonna wait for FF to confirm ovulation?


----------



## dandybrush

fxed you get your BFP in the next 2 weeks :)


----------



## amberdawn723

Yay Mrs Ping!!! Don't you just love seeing that dark line! I know I do! FX'd that you catch the eggie!


----------



## dandybrush

i have never used an ovulation detector thingy...so its never happened to me the only lines ive seen are the BFN's :/


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I was so surprise that the line got so dark so quick i was so excited I told dh that this was proud day in history!LOL he said that if he didn't know better he would say that this is the first time i have ovulated!I always show him my pee sticks. I will stop taking my vitex now i already took it this am. they say when you take it you should take all of it first thing in the morning. I recommend if you take three pills like I do to take all three in the morning right before you eat because if you take it on an empty stomach or right after you eat then it gives you the burps and they do not taste so great!
I hope I get my bfp. we got dh's SA results and his count is low really low only 1 million per mil but he has 65% motility and has a 16% normal morphology which from what I gather from research is pretty good just having any sperm present is a miracle for us. Dh had stage 4 cancer when he was 5 so he had major doses of cemo and radiation. But he is schedualed for an ultra sound so they can see if he has a varicocele and in 4 to 8 week another SA! Really Really want my BFP!!


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow i bet you are happy he has swimmers at all :) I take my vitex right after dinner before i go to bed...:shrug: i cant remember where but i read something that they recommend taking it before bed as some pple experience headaches etc. from it and so you have the symptoms over night instead of during the day :shrug: it also said that you can have them on an empty stomach...but that it then can make you nauseaus so to have it with food if thats the case so i have it after dinner :thumbup: i havent noticed any burping has anyone had any bad side effects of this stuff?

oh and im only taking 1000mg a day in a 1 tablet form


----------



## dandybrush

how about us agnus castus girls introduce ourselves a bit more? are you up for it?

I just want to know Names: Ages: Location: and anything else you want to share, ill go 

Name: Emily
Age: 24
Location: Qld Australia
I have been married for nearly 2 years we have a gorgeous puppy i have done alot of training with and am ready to share my time with my gorgeous pup and a bub (when it happens) oh something i worry alot about is when i have a bub that my dog will miss out so i plan on being extra vigilant to make sure that doesnt happen (you prob will all think thats a silly worry :()


----------



## lisaf

Well girls, I got a positive OPK today, super dark... but I got the results back from my ultrasound 2 days ago and my follicles were WAY too small :( 1.5cm and 1.7cm... they're supposed to be at least 18 :( :(


----------



## dandybrush

oh no is there anything you can do to make them bigger? (is that a stupid question) so what did the dr say about it?


----------



## lisaf

well they usually give you Clomid to get your follicles bigger. I was just on Clomid for 4 cycles but had low progesterone... which now makes me think that it was low because my follicles were not getting big even with the Clomid helping (the dose should have been increased but my doctor wouldnt do it). 
My doctor wouldn't order ultrasounds to check my follicle size while on Clomid (a standard practice) so my acupuncturist started ordering the tests my doctor should have.

I feel like I've been putting myself through all this for nothing... cycle after cycle of getting my hopes up, but with follicles way too small to possibly get pregnant :cry:


----------



## lisaf

ok... I'm an idiot :blush: the report says 1.5CM and 1.7CM.... which equals 15mm and 17mm... :dohh:
I'm fine, lol!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

wow thats a huge relief!! Glad to hear you got at +++ Guess were in the 2 week window together! how long is your lp? mine ranges from 13 to 16 days!


----------



## lisaf

It takes 2-3 days for my temp to rise after a positive OPK so I'm not quite in the 2ww yet. My LP is usually 12-13 days.. .I messed it up last cycle but its usually 12 days.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I will probably testing on the 18th maybe the 20th if I can hold out long enough then the 22nd!! Good luck!! Wicked lots of Baby Dust All around!!


----------



## lisaf

I test early and often ;) I'll be testing way before then!!


----------



## dandybrush

well good luck girls in the 2ww :) fxed you get your bfps :)


----------



## thisisme

lisaf said:


> You can take it straight through your cycle, its just dangerous once pregnant.
> *You mentioned you were trying to regulate your cycle prior to your August wedding, so it sounds like you aren't trying yet but want to try as soon as you get married*?
> In that case, use it straight through and just use condoms or something so you don't accidentally take it while pregnant.
> 
> You can take it at any time as long as you aren't pregnant. Lots of women just start it when they start their period since they know for sure they aren't pg then.

Hello
we are trying now have been officially trying since january but have been NTNP since last march. the reason i want to regulate my AF before august is so i hopefully dont get AF on my wedding day lol...i do have some northisterone from the doctor which can postpone AF but i dont really want to do that as i dont know how it will effect OV...if i am due another 75day cycle like last one i am due 2 days after my wedding...dont really wanna risk it lol. 
but at least if its some degree of regulation (if it will work by then) i will at least have idea when AF is due and make a decision from there.

It wont be a huge issue if i dont get PG before the wedding...my last baby i started showing at 7 weeks..i have a wedding dress to get into lol.
so im not too concerned about taking them right through as we will probably be too busy worrying about other stuff to worry about :sex: lol. 

i was also lucky with my 2 DS i started getting symptoms from a week after conception. i know this for definate with DS2 as i was only 2 weeks PG when i found out lol and i only saw OH everyother weekend so knew when i conceived...IYSWIM?

I am feeling a little deflated today tho...i had a friend call me, we talked the other day and she said how she was trying for a baby, shed run out of the BCP so she decided not to get any more...well shes PG she stopped taking the pill 8 weeks ago had AF 7 weeks ago and is now PG by about 5 weeks :( and shes a bit dissapointed it happened so quick as she has her 30th bday in 2 weeks she cant drink...and she wanted to have a baby after her DD started nursery...plus shes going on holiday and theres a big pool with big slides and she wont be able to go on them!!

id be sooo happy to be in her position ya know! i know i have 2 children but that doesnt stop the yearning!!

Oh my goodnesss...sorry i have rambled some....im good at that lol :D


----------



## dandybrush

yes its annoying when it happens so easily for others...i've been off the pill 7 months now...and nada :/

well hope the vitex works to regulate you so you can plan what you want for your wedding :)


----------



## lisaf

I still had my mirena for my wedding (april 2009) so I had no periods at all and didn't have to worry about it. 
Are you going on your honeymoon straight afterwards?


----------



## thisisme

at the moment we arent having a honeymoon...sounds daft but we might see whta pennis we get as a present then might take the kids away fro a few days ...so at least i dont have to worry too much about AF after the weedding :D


----------



## kenziesmommy

ok ladies im thinking about taking AC i have pcos and very irregular periods I had a chem last month no af since usually 6 months between af's will AC bring my period on?? and is it supposed to make me ovulate too?? thanks in advance


----------



## dandybrush

Kenzies - I only started on AC last month after 3.5 months of no AF after 1 week on vitex FF told me i had O'ved and 2 weeks after that I got AF...I am on my second month of vitex now and wont really know if it has fully worked until i see signs of another O (hopefully sooner than 3 months) not sure on the specifics but vitex has no hormones in it but it helps our bodies hormone making glands to function propperly, which when functionin propperly encourages ovulation...like i said only on my second month but i do believe its worth a shot :)


----------



## wanting2010

I took a week's break from Vitex, gonna start it back up again tomorrow. My spotting got a little heavier a few days ago and it has lightened back up again, but it is still going on which is pretty frustrating. I'm not sure whether to call this a period or not...I just hope the spotting stops completely soon as I'm going on vacation to the beach next week and I don't want to be bleeding then!


----------



## dandybrush

wanting how come you took a break? (just curious)


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> wanting how come you took a break? (just curious)

Mostly because I went out of town for a couple of days last Wednesday and forgot to bring it with me. :dohh: When I got home I couldn't even find where I put it!! Double :dohh: I got my new bottle from drugstore.com today, so I'm planning on restarting it tomorrow.

I've been taking it for a little over a month and I've read a couple different places that it's a good idea to take a short break every now and then anyway, so I decided to let it be an even week.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah well my plan is to stop taking it when i O and start up again on CD1 :) so that will be my break


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I stopped my vitex when I o'd.
Hasn't helped my progesterone levels any... having some very pathetic temperatures here..


----------



## dandybrush

lisa sorry your chart looks ok to me...whats wrong with it? are u talking about the ups and downs?


----------



## lisaf

Its my first cycle off Clomid... my pre-O temps have been higher than they were with the Clomid. I'm also having low temps post-O... the only high one (97.7) was when I messed up on my temp and took it an hour late and had gotten up to pee 3 hours before etc. I've had one cycle where my temps were this low but I also had a lower progesterone level on that cycle.

Just worrying, you know?


----------



## dandybrush

yep, i've never checked my progesterone...what do you think my chart says?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ok so i ovulated 10 day early due to AC so now it is 5 dpo today and i have noticed that my boobs hurt a supper lost more then usual.and they are much bigger and feel realy heavy. I have also noticed that my chart look really different the temp are not as high as hey usualy are.I am testing on fathers Day! Good Luck To everyone for a BFP!


----------



## dandybrush

good luck mrs ping :) your symptoms sound promising


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies.
well im CD17 and have been taking the vitex since CD11 (im hoping it doesnt matte that it wasnt CD1 as i didnt have a chance to get any b4 then but i didnt want to wait till CD1 again as that could be 3 months away.
Ive been getting more headaches which i think is down to the AC but im not too bothered they arent unbearable.

im not sure if theyre doing anything to help as im not sure if ive OV'd yet. but who knows lol i'll just keep taking them and see what happens.
I hope that in 2-3 weeks i will get AF but im not hopeful about that :( 

hope youre all doing well x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: thisisme :) fxed it works to bring O and then AF for you as i believe it did for me...i didnt start on CD 1 first time round either


----------



## dandybrush

have you just started charting?


----------



## thisisme

im not charting. i dont think id be very good at the temping i sleepy very irratically at night and not sure i would get an acurate temp in the morning.

i used to be able to tell when i ov'd i had fantastic EWCM (why is that always the case when you arent trying you can tell when you are trying it seems impossible)
when i got PG with ds2 i did warn OH that i was OV'ing lol. we werent really trying and we werent protecting..funnily enough at that time we had decided to wait a few years to try so that we could get money in order...he was a fab surprise :D


----------



## lisaf

I wanted to see your chart Mrs. Ping! :) I'm a chart perv. :haha:

My temp went up today, which is a bit of a load off my mind. I was kind of holding my breath. Getting my blood drawn tomorrow to see what my 7dpo progesterone is at.
My acupuncturist told me that the vitex is supposed to help boost progesterone... but it takes 2-3 months for it to have full effect.
Wouldn't it be a big joke on me if I had super great progesterone even with these rather low temps?


----------



## jwelmel

Hi..can i join u girls too...Just started vitex this cycle from CD6- around 1600mg/d.The problem is ive been doing IC opks since CD9 and now im on CD 16 and still no sign of ovulation.

I had 2 regular 31 day cycles after stopping bcp but last cycle was 56 days:cry:.So hoping AG works for me.Since i dont know when my ovulation is ,can u girls suggest when i should stop AG in my cycle.

Thanks so much and GL !!:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

jwelmel - looks like you chart your BBT. That should be a great way to know when to stop. As soon as FF puts up the crosshairs on your chart indicating ovulation, you should stop.
Also your CM should clue you in when ovulation has happened.
Its ok to take it after O, you just don't want to take it if you are pregnant. So if you go over a few days past O its ok.


----------



## jwelmel

Thank u so much.This is one big dilemma i had when i started taking AC.Since its my first month of charting was not very sure what to look for.And i seriously suspect i ovulated very late last month...around CD 30s.Well hoping AC makes a diff.:thumbup:

Well..now il look out for cross hairs.Not +ve opk yet.:wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

welcome jwelmel :) hoping AC brings on O for you 

thisisme- i used to be able to tell with my EWCM to...but i just cant decipher anything these days :(


----------



## dandybrush

my temps are soo erratic :(


----------



## lisaf

dandy- I sympathize! My temps were all over the place when I wasn't ovulating. Then when I was on Clomid they got a lot better. On my first cycle off Clomid, my temps were all up and down before O... had me very worried. 
The more data you give FF the better it can detect ovulation. Even if a temp or two is off, the OPK, CM and even CP can help them figure it out.

jwelmel - keep in mind that not all brands of OPKs work the same. They all have slightly different thresholds they are looking for to count as a 'surge' and turn positive. I had trouble finding the right brand for me.
If you get OPKs that turn very dark but not positive yet, then they fade off and everything else (temp, CM) look like you ovulated, you probably did. That happened to a friend of mine this month (she had her blood checked at cd21 and it showed she'd ovulated). It happened to me on my first clomid cycle too.


----------



## jwelmel

I Know,i ve had faint positives all month with OPK ICs ,but its not +ve until its dark right.As far as i know,i dont have PCOS,as they sometimes suspect thats the case.I had an ultrasound internal last month and was given a clean bill.BC screwed up my cycle majorly,believe me or not,i took it only for 18 days in nov.And my periods are still not regulated.:dohh:

I thought if i get slightly darker line will try with a branded opk.But WTH!!!!So still waiting to ovulate officially.:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

If you have PCOS it can make your OPKs positive when you aren't surging (high LH is one method of diagnosing PCOS).
I've passed just about every test there is for PCOS so I don't have it either.
I used Answer brand OPKs one month... I got tons of positives (the test was just as dark as the control line). But I was definitely not ovulating (bottom chart on my link).

Next cycle, on Clomid, I decided to go with a name brand OPK also (First Response). I never got a positive (where the line is equal in color or darker than the control line). However, my chart, CM and period/LP show that I clearly ovulated. In hindsight, I had 2 OPKs that were darker than the previous very faint ones right around that time.

Next cycle, on Clomid, I went with the cheap internet brand that I use for pregnancy tests (mostly because they sell them individually wrapped unlike the 20 pack of First Response that were all in one big ziplock bag). I got a VERY VERY VERY dark line on that OPK... like 5X darker than the control, lol! I kept thinking I was looking at it the wrong way.
I've gotten clear positives on that internet brand every cycle since. 
I'm not saying they'd work best for everyone... just that more expensive does not always mean better for you.

Also... on one of those cycles, I dipped one of my leftover First Responses in the same pee as the IC. The IC gave me a super dark positive... and First Response was still not quite as dark as the control line.


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and with your more fertile CM and your temp dropping, I'd say you're heading towards ovulation in the next 2-7 days or so.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx lisa...so hoping i Ov this month :(


----------



## jwelmel

lisaf said:


> If you have PCOS it can make your OPKs positive when you aren't surging (high LH is one method of diagnosing PCOS).
> I've passed just about every test there is for PCOS so I don't have it either.
> I used Answer brand OPKs one month... I got tons of positives (the test was just as dark as the control line). But I was definitely not ovulating (bottom chart on my link).
> 
> Next cycle, on Clomid, I decided to go with a name brand OPK also (First Response). I never got a positive (where the line is equal in color or darker than the control line). However, my chart, CM and period/LP show that I clearly ovulated. In hindsight, I had 2 OPKs that were darker than the previous very faint ones right around that time.
> 
> Next cycle, on Clomid, I went with the cheap internet brand that I use for pregnancy tests (mostly because they sell them individually wrapped unlike the 20 pack of First Response that were all in one big ziplock bag). I got a VERY VERY VERY dark line on that OPK... like 5X darker than the control, lol! I kept thinking I was looking at it the wrong way.
> I've gotten clear positives on that internet brand every cycle since.
> I'm not saying they'd work best for everyone... just that more expensive does not always mean better for you.
> 
> Also... on one of those cycles, I dipped one of my leftover First Responses in the same pee as the IC. The IC gave me a super dark positive... and First Response was still not quite as dark as the control line.

Wow...i guess ill have to keep looking.:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) im going away for the weekend, hope everyone has a great one ill have to catch up next week


----------



## maxie07

Hey can i join?
this is the only forum that i can find that has ladies that know what agnus castus is :(

I started taking mine 4 days ago...400mg twice a day...im on b6 aswell,
i was told i may possibly have pcos but hormone levels are all over the place:shrug:

so taking it into my own hands, i am currently on CD41....the cycle before that was 186 days!!

so fingers crossed this really works...

BABY DUST TO ALL


----------



## dandybrush

hi maxie :) im sorta new to this vitex thing too...I hadnt had AF for almost 4 months and 1 week after being on it according to FF i had oved so i stoped the vitex and 2 weeks later AF showed up :) and now this is my second month on it and according to FF i have again Oved (not positive though) but it seems to so far have given me a cycle the next month instead of every 2 months so fxed maxie it works for you :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ok so I ovulate on cd 37 and now it seems that my lp temps are acting pretty screwy compared to my previous temps. they are a lot lower then normal. hope this works it self out in the long run!


----------



## dandybrush

your chart is looking pretty normal to me mrs ping :)
i am no expert though...


----------



## ACCmummyof2

maxie07 said:


> Hey can i join?
> this is the only forum that i can find that has ladies that know what agnus castus is :(
> 
> I started taking mine 4 days ago...400mg twice a day...im on b6 aswell,
> i was told i may possibly have pcos but hormone levels are all over the place:shrug:
> 
> so taking it into my own hands, i am currently on CD41....the cycle before that was 186 days!!
> 
> so fingers crossed this really works...
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL

yay im not alone!!! you said you had a cycle of 186 days!! im on CD154 at the mo!! i started vitex on the 2 of june so hope to see af next week fingers x!!
im sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## maxie07

dandybrush said:


> hi maxie :) im sorta new to this vitex thing too...I hadnt had AF for almost 4 months and 1 week after being on it according to FF i had oved so i stoped the vitex and 2 weeks later AF showed up :) and now this is my second month on it and according to FF i have again Oved (not positive though) but it seems to so far have given me a cycle the next month instead of every 2 months so fxed maxie it works for you :)

Wow...only a week...what dose where you taking....??
the only prob i have with it is its giving me major headaches :(....
I am not charting atm...i have just come back from spain...and my sleep pattern is all messed up...:(
I will start doing my temp 2 morro....
Do you have to stop taking it after ov....i am a little worried now as it worked so quick for you :(.....i have just taken it waiting for af to turn up Hmmmm!!:wacko: so i may have already o'd??? 
all this ttc stuff is so confusing!
Oh well......i am getting very hopeful that this could work now :)

BABY DUST TO YOU :)


----------



## maxie07

ACCmummyof2 said:


> maxie07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can i join?
> this is the only forum that i can find that has ladies that know what agnus castus is :(
> 
> I started taking mine 4 days ago...400mg twice a day...im on b6 aswell,
> i was told i may possibly have pcos but hormone levels are all over the place:shrug:
> 
> so taking it into my own hands, i am currently on CD41....the cycle before that was 186 days!!
> 
> so fingers crossed this really works...
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL
> 
> yay im not alone!!! you said you had a cycle of 186 days!! im on CD154 at the mo!! i started vitex on the 2 of june so hope to see af next week fingers x!!
> im sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

I hope it does work for both of us.....long cycles are really sucky....is that the longest you had? X


----------



## dandybrush

thanx maxie, you only have to stop taking vitex when you get a BFP...i just stop on Ov incase :) you may have oved...but you will be fine till you get a bfp or start charting, fxed it works for you as i believe it has worked for me :)


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, little update... got my bloodwork results and they were right about where I expected them to be.... low... 6.9 (US) ... trying not to lose too much hope for this cycle since I believe implantation can still happen. Temp went up this morning which was a little unexpected but trying not to get too excited from it.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

my temp went back up as well think i am going to test tomorrow! Good luck ladies !!


----------



## dandybrush

good luck guys both your charts are looking promising :) lemme know how testing goes


----------



## ACCmummyof2

maxie07 said:


> ACCmummyof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxie07 said:
> 
> 
> Hey can i join?
> this is the only forum that i can find that has ladies that know what agnus castus is :(
> 
> I started taking mine 4 days ago...400mg twice a day...im on b6 aswell,
> i was told i may possibly have pcos but hormone levels are all over the place:shrug:
> 
> so taking it into my own hands, i am currently on CD41....the cycle before that was 186 days!!
> 
> so fingers crossed this really works...
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL
> 
> yay im not alone!!! you said you had a cycle of 186 days!! im on CD154 at the mo!! i started vitex on the 2 of june so hope to see af next week fingers x!!
> im sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it does work for both of us.....long cycles are really sucky....is that the longest you had? XClick to expand...

yes this is the longest i have ever had, time b4 that i had a 38 day but i have had a 93 day b4 but did find out i was pregnant but lost it the next day i was only 5 weeks along.
hope the vitex works soon so i can get my af and start TTc again


----------



## dandybrush

ACC hoping it works for you too :)


----------



## happilytrying

Hi, I would like to join. I just bought Vitex today because my periods are irregular. TTC for 2 months.


----------



## dandybrush

awesome welcome happy :) hope vitex works for you we have only been TTC about 2 months too


----------



## JCsquaredd

I started taking AC in March but the particular kind I bought calls for 3 pills a day. Since I started taking it I've only used about half of the pills because it's so hard for me to remember to take it three times! Now I kind of feel like it's pointless to keep using because it won't be effective. :shrug:

I'm curious; what brand of AC do *YOU* use and where do you buy it from? :flower:


----------



## lisaf

I take Metagenics (brand) of Chasteberry plus.
It has :
Chasteberry fruit extract 10:1 (Vitex agnus-castus) 100mg
Black Cohosh Root & Rhizome Extract 40mg
Ashwagandha Root Extract 60mg

I take 1 tablet 2x a day.
My acupuncturist laughs at the 3x a day instructions on some of the herbals and knows that realistically most people can only take 1 or 2 times a day. Not sure if its possible, but what if you cut one tablet in half and took 1.5 2x a day? Might taste nasty.

It would still be better to take lower than the recommended dose than to take none at all, right?


----------



## happilytrying

dandybrush said:


> awesome welcome happy :) hope vitex works for you we have only been TTC about 2 months too

thank you, i hope to get :bfp: soon


----------



## dandybrush

jc ill have to have a look at my brand when i get home, i get it from a natural health food shop, and its one tablet (capsule shape) a day for me (1 tablet is 1000mg)


----------



## dandybrush

happilytrying said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> awesome welcome happy :) hope vitex works for you we have only been TTC about 2 months too
> 
> thank you, i hope to get :bfp: soonClick to expand...

i know what you mean :thumbup: i want one soon too :baby:


----------



## happilytrying

JCsquaredd said:


> I started taking AC in March but the particular kind I bought calls for 3 pills a day. Since I started taking it I've only used about half of the pills because it's so hard for me to remember to take it three times! Now I kind of feel like it's pointless to keep using because it won't be effective. :shrug:
> 
> I'm curious; what brand of AC do *YOU* use and where do you buy it from? :flower:

Today I bought Nature's Way Vitex and I purchased it from Wholefoods grocery store.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I take the nature way brand and I take 3 pills once a day in the morning 1200 mg. if you have any side effects from it then take it at night but you should take it all at once if you can't remember to take it through out the day. it won't change the effects of it either way you take it!I usually have a 64 day cycle and I Oed 10 day early and I have barley taken it for a month!


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome mrs ping!! its working for you :) i take mine at night..as im a chicken and dont want to know if i do have any side effects


----------



## dandybrush

when are you gonna test mrs ping? your chart is looking good :)


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies 
i take holland and barretts ( i know not the best brand) 2 tablets twice a day..1600mg :)

well i am CD23 and i think something is happening ..i started CD11 this is my 1st cycle, i am getting sharp pains on my left side and have been having stomach cramps for last 2 days...i feel like i need to keep going loo to check if AF has arrived. we havent done much BD'ing this cycle so i dont think theres much chance of a :bfp: 

i really hopw they work on my cycles, it would make life so much easier on my wedding day if i knew when im due lol :)


----------



## dandybrush

this - thats awesome that you think its working for you :D

can you girls check my chart...does it really look like i have oved?? i have stopped my vitex but if i havent oved i wanna get back on it

ok my brand is Fusion (made in Aus) 1000mg per tab, and i take 1 a day


----------



## Mrs.Ping

It's hard to tell if you did o dandybrush but I would say if you keep getting temps on the coverline then I would continus taking vitex . I had a cycle where my temps made it look like I had oed but really I had not. with all the flat temps that you have now I would not be surprised if you see a dip below the coverline soon when O is really going to happen. remember vitex can screw your cycles u for a month or so before it regulates you! good luck. 

As for me I have tested twice and both bfn's and a temp dip today means af will be here tomorrow. my bb's are not sore any more.( They were sooo sore. So if you already get sore bb'sn the 2wk window watch out because they might be alot worse!!)I have been having strange cramps in my lower abdomen not af but just strange!


----------



## lisaf

My acupuncturist says that vitex increases your progesterone production.. which would explain why the boobs got more sore for you Mrs. Ping
She told me it can take 3 months to work though, so I shouldn't lose hope about my low levels even with the Vitex.


----------



## happilytrying

*Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to give an update with the Vitex I am using. I have been on it for 5 days now. I have been spotting/light bleeding since May 30th and its looking like it has finally started to let up. So far so good in my opinion with Vitex!!!  Just hope it helps me get my  soon or at least when I get back from my 4th of July vacation in Las Vegas .*


----------



## dandybrush

have an awesome time in vegas Happy :) im heading to vegas in 7 weeks woooo!!

well as for my chart the O prediction has gone completly now so looks like im on the vitex again tonight :(

as for sore boobs i had really sore ones for 2 weeks leading up to my last AF i think thanx to vitex :) but nothing this month yet


----------



## dandybrush

looks like i better get back on the bding :sex: wagon then so im prepared :)


----------



## happilytrying

dandybrush said:


> have an awesome time in vegas Happy :) im heading to vegas in 7 weeks woooo!!
> 
> well as for my chart the O prediction has gone completly now so looks like im on the vitex again tonight :(
> 
> as for sore boobs i had really sore ones for 2 weeks leading up to my last AF i think thanx to vitex :) but nothing this month yet

thanks hun


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well af ot me today so I am gonna start my vitex tomorrow. I also bought so soft cups as dh has a severly low sperm count I hope this is what does it. I am also putting him on maca root and no more caffeine for him. just one cup a day cuts your fertility in half!! I am gonna get more vit c and maybe zinc for him! good luck ladies!!


----------



## dandybrush

ok mrs ping sounds like you have a plan for this month :)

I've been thinking of putting my OH on maca to increase his :sex: drive :/

My OH has stopped caffeine anyway so hope that helps us :)


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies

today i am sooo confused...i am CD27 and i thought the AC was helping but im not sure now.
I have been having what i thought were AF cramps but nothing now, i thought she was on her way but now im not so sure. yesterday i was getting quite a sharp pain on the left so wondering if i was OV'ing as i also had some stretchy clightly creamy CM but i thought it had to be EWCM to be ovultaion, so i guess i am still in awaiting game but saying that i didnt think AC was a miracle cure for my long cycles so im not sure what i expected lol.

hopw you ladies are all ok.

oh we did get some BD'ing this morning so hopefully if i did OV it helped :D


----------



## dandybrush

this - maybe you did ov...I thought i had i also had cramps in both sides...about 4 days ago i though i would have oved by now but ff says otherwise...I have a temp dip today, not sure if that means im Oving now or if thats just cause i had wine last night :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

this - I'm wondering if you're seeing early pregnancy signs? Sharp pinching pains can be implantation and stretchy CM could be a pregnancy sign.... these are both things that do not mean you are definitely pregnant,.. just that if you are, they were caused by the pregnancy.


----------



## happilytrying

Is anyone having a funny tummy:sick: ? I am not sure if its the Vitex or not so that's why I am asking. Maybe I am just coming down with something.


----------



## dandybrush

i stopped the vitex a week ago (when i thought i had oved, just havent started it back up) I was feeling nauseaus after i came off it...maybe there is something going around?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

vitex made me bloated when i first started taking it but not now.I only get the burp's after I take the pills.I think that I might take the vitex till I get my bfp. only because this cycle I stopped taking it after o and my period has become shorter again. last af was almost 5 day. I am only on day 3 and it is already almost done. Good luck!!


----------



## happilytrying

Mrs.Ping said:


> vitex made me bloated when i first started taking it but not now.I only get the burp's after I take the pills.I think that I might take the vitex till I get my bfp. only because this cycle I stopped taking it after o and my period has become shorter again. last af was almost 5 day. I am only on day 3 and it is already almost done. Good luck!!

thanks


----------



## Catwoman83

Hey Ladies

I am new to the post.. I started talking Vitex in Sept 2009, it gave me a period for the next 3 months after and then in Feb& March no period so I had to see my OBGYN and she prescribed me with prometruim. I havent been diagonised with PCOS but I know I have it, I just know it, but neither of the ObGYN I have seen is willing to confirm the fact. Going back to my cycle, the prometruim triggered my cycle in April...but then I skipped in May I thought it was because I conceived! I received two BFN :( . I am so discouraged you guys, I keep thinking is it meant for me to have children or not. I have tried everything.....I just started to increase my Vitex to 1200mg a day. Sadly what happens, I get all the PMS symptons some months and my cycle doesnt come. My OBGYN have confirmed that I don't ovulate, but still won't confirm I have severe PCOS. I really want to be positive, but I have my doubts :( Reading this post really has helped me a bit.


----------



## Catwoman83

Oh yes I received a Jenny Renny reading, she said that I would conceive with June's cycle and receive my BFP in July...hmmm I have doubts because my cycle hasn't even started yet, Maybe I am just not understanding....:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

hi catwoman...sorry this has been such a hard road for you im hoping for you that the vitex will do its job and bring you a BFP

have you tried Maca? dunno if it will help but lots of other girls say it does it just helps with overall body health i believe its a root thing its not a drug


----------



## Catwoman83

@DandyBrush I haven't tried it but I am researching it as we speak..I hope something gives I was so hoping for a BFP this month..... :(

Thank you for the info. :)


----------



## dandybrush

no worries, im giving vitex a go but will look into maca in a few months if i have no results

hope something works for you


----------



## Catwoman83

I ran right to GNC and picked up some...I am giving you blessings for the recommedation! Surprising the Clerk at GNC said that many women have been coming in purchasing it...lol I picked up the one that is called MACA"s man its for men and women. And it was locked in the case...so its been in high demand for sure, Thanks again Dandy!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

hey no worries i might see you on the maca thread then too :)

link to their thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...nning-collect-those-bfps-457.html#post5853035

are you still going to take the vitex? let me know how they both go?


----------



## Catwoman83

I think I will just do maca now and see how it works for me, I am just all over the place...lol Hopefully something gives. I am gonna check the other thread out....But Vitex worked for awhile and then didnt do much justice so I believe that I need to try out the Maca and see what happens. I will keep you posted...I am 27 hope to be preggo before my 28th Birthday next May 2011!!!:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

ok catwoman well ill see you in the other thread :) keep me informed of its effects if its better then ill switch too, but im only on second month of vitex so am happy to give it more time


----------



## dandybrush

fxed you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies :)

well i am CD29 and am having AF cramps but no show yet! im not sure whats going on i just wish i could tell lol as my cycle is usually 75 days i'd like to just know it isnt gonna be that lol :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I am giving maca to my dh for his sperm count but have to wait till the store get's it in. I would try it but cannot because of a health condition but I have hear it does wonders. it nourishes your endocrine system( glands) and balances everything out!! Good luck!!

As for me I am on cd 4 and at the end of af already I was really hoping it would last at least 5 days. guess I will have to try so other kind of herb!!


----------



## dandybrush

how long have you been on vitex mrs ping? do you think it has helped you at all??


----------



## Catwoman83

Dandy...I can really feel the Maca opposed to the Vitex but I also have seen vitex working well for others as I said it worked for me for a few months then it stopped suddenly...But so far so good with Maca Thank you again for the recommendation!!! Will keep you posted!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx catwoman :) i'll let you know how the vitex goes...but I am not feeling it this month :/


----------



## Laelani

I have irregular cycles and I really need to do something to regulate them! I have heard good things about Vitex but have yet to really look into it a whole lot as of yet. I will definitely keep watching here.


----------



## Lilly12

Been on vitex for 2 cycles now.
Take it from AF till ovulation.

I only take 1 pill a day, which is like 500mg I think.
And it has helped me already.

I used to have a normal(28 day) cycle, then followed by a long(40 day) cycle.(for about 4 months or so)
Now I've had a normal cycle (28 days, ovulated on CD16 with an 11 day luteal phase)
Then after that I was "supposed" to have a long cycle, but I ovulated on CD19 and had a 13 day luteal phase!!, so a 32 day cycle. Plus I had ovulation pain the day before ovulation and some EWCM!

So all in all it helped me alot already, and I dont take much at all!!
No weird side effects either :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

ok lilly awesome to hear it has worked for you :)

my last cycle was 3.5 months, so anything shorter than that means that the vitex is beginning to work for me :) it is only my second cycle on it but i keep forgetting to take it so have to get better at that

I take 1 tab a day but the one tab is 1000mg so hoping to see some improvement soon as its already been a month and no Ov yet...


----------



## Laelani

Lilly12 said:


> Been on vitex for 2 cycles now.
> Take it from AF till ovulation.
> 
> I only take 1 pill a day, which is like 500mg I think.
> And it has helped me already.
> 
> I used to have a normal(28 day) cycle, then followed by a long(40 day) cycle.(for about 4 months or so)
> Now I've had a normal cycle (28 days, ovulated on CD16 with an 11 day luteal phase)
> Then after that I was "supposed" to have a long cycle, but I ovulated on CD19 and had a 13 day luteal phase!!, so a 32 day cycle. Plus I had ovulation pain the day before ovulation and some EWCM!
> 
> So all in all it helped me alot already, and I dont take much at all!!
> No weird side effects either :happydance:

Awesome I think I will definitely look into this before my next cycle. Is it a prescribed thing? I'm assuming it probably is right?


----------



## Lilly12

Nope, you can buy it at a vitamine store!:thumbup: Pretty cheap too


----------



## Laelani

Oh sweet. That's really good!!


----------



## dandybrush

yes laelani definately give it a whirl :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well I have been on vitex for a almost two months and it has helped out a lot my first cycle on it I ovulated 10 days early wich made o day cd 37. I usually have a loot of watery cm so this cycle I have started drinking green tea and that has already started to work to I had ewcm on cd 8. I have also started to temp vaginaly and my temps seem more stable. I am also taking vit c and vit e dh take maca vit c and vit e.I am also trying the soft cup this cycle. boy seems like a lot!

hope everyone i doing fine!!

Wicked lots of Baby Dust!!


----------



## dandybrush

haha does seem alot mrs ping glad to hear its working for you :)


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I'm thinking of temping vaginally, my temps have been SO erratic the past 2 cycles! Just can't imagine doing it though, lol... also afraid the oral temp is too much of a habit now and that I'll accidentally use the thermometer orally in my half-awake state, lol.


----------



## Lilly12

I temp vaginally too.. my temps are more steady now!
my husband makes fun of me and he thinks its weird :haha:
:winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. my husband would definitely make fun of me too.... also... I assume if AF is here, you dont temp?


----------



## Lilly12

Well I temp on CD1 because my AF usually shows around noon anyways.
Then I dont temp for a few days untill AF is almost gone.. 

Doesnt really matter since during AF temps can be erratic due to hormones.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

No i don't temp during af. you really don't need thoes temps anyway! I would recommend green tea if anyone has trouble with quality cm because Mine is crazy fertile already. I usually have really watery cm through the first part of my cycle then creamy and then egg white just before o. i have already had 2 days of ewcm. 
Plus I don't drink that nasty hot tea I can't stand it. I drink the 4C'S brand iced Green tea. I take a 16.9 oz bottle of spring water add one scoop of green tea and presto instant ewcm!!Hope I get my BFP soon!!


----------



## dandybrush

is anyone on vitex and feeling like its not actually doing anything? or do you think because its only my 2nd month i have to be more patient??


----------



## lisaf

dandy - I'm not sure mine is doing anything, lol
I O'd on my own after stopping clomid but not sure I can give the Vitex the credit for that.
I dont' know that its done much of anything for me but my acupuncturist told me it takes 3 months to have a full effect on your system.

I should add that I was told it would also increase progesterone after ovulation (makes the follicle nice and big) but my progesterone was still down lower than it should be. Again.. .only one cycle but I would have expected some kind of slight boost.

I'll give it 3 months though of course.


----------



## dandybrush

so you're on ur second month too then? i guess ill give it another month too to see if anything happens


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'm also on a lower dose than most of you guys, lol... also why I'm not sure its really doing much.


----------



## dandybrush

oh ok how much are u taking?


----------



## lisaf

100mg


----------



## dandybrush

yikes thats nothing!!


----------



## lisaf

I know! lol... But I figure my acupuncturist has been doing this for years and must know what she's doing.. she specializes in infertility.
I guess I should say I'm on 200mg a day because its 2 tablets a day.

Maybe its one of those things where you can only absorb so much so the extra would just come out in your pee. My acupuncturist also says that its a very pure kind and maybe the stuff thats in there with it boosts it somehow? lol... clinging to straws here.


----------



## happilytrying

well ladies, i have been on vitex for a little over a week now and i am still experiencing light bleeding/spotting so i am off to the doctors tomorrow to hopefully get tested :nope: and see if my cyst has become worse.


----------



## dandybrush

oh no happily i hope everythings ok :hugs:

lisa well im sure ur acupuncturist knows what they are doing..maybe im taking too much :shrug:


----------



## Lilly12

I take Solaray's Vitex , which is only 225mg a capsule.
and I only take 1 capsule a day and it has helped me after taking it for 1,5 cycle.
I ovulated earlier and it made my luteal phase 2 days longer.


----------



## dandybrush

i take 1000mg a day thats one tab...should i try cutting it in half and taking 500mg a day?


----------



## ACCmummyof2

ive been taking 1000mg a day for 27 days and have just got af never thought i would be so happy to have af (my last one was in Jan!! 169 days ago!)


----------



## lisaf

I don't think its bad to take a high dose.. your body can only absorb so much, you know?


----------



## dandybrush

yeah thanx lisa

thats awesome ACC mum :) hope your next AF...or BFP comes quicker this time round :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

hey ladies I haven't stopped in in a while trying to take it easy and not think to much about ttc!
Dandybrush by looking at your temps I would say that O is coming soon since your temps have dipped down to a different level. this is what my temps do!!I would not lower the dose of the vitex because that might screw up your cycle even more because your body already depends on that exact amount of the vitamin to properly nourish your endocrine system through out the day. you should only start to cut back once your cycle is fully in line then only taking about 200 to 400 mg a day. some people can stop taking it after they have weened down and never have to take it again and others have to take small amounts every day to keep their achieved cycle length.

I have decided to take my vitex up until 8 dpo to ensure that it helps with my uterine lining and progesterone levels. I have found that if I do not take it in the lp then my temps are way lower and my af is very light. I might even take it till 10 dpo depending on my temps. 
For everyone who is checking CP has anyone noticed that it seem more in the fertile position more often.for example my CP is always LFC only time it is close to fertile is the few days around O day and the days before af.Usualy MSO very rarley is it HSO. I have noticed this cycle that my CP has been soft and medium for a while and today it went from MSO to HSO in a matter of a hour or so. I took opk but is very neg. I don't see me ovulating before cd 25 this cycle so I don't think it is O day yet and my cm I really can't go by this cycle because of the green tea giving me an abundance of EWCM already.( Have to gauge the differences this cycle)I am also temping vaginally this cycle so my temps are not going to look right either. I am going into this cycle blinded.All my signs are screwed up for a while. I hope this new change also mean a better and bigger change in the future!!( Come on BFP!)

hope all goes well!!Good Luck!!


----------



## lisaf

Mrs. Ping - interesting about taking the Vitex until 8dpo. My temps and progesterone levels are so much crappier than they were on my cycles where my progesterone level was similar. I wonder if its the effect of stopping the Vitex. My acupuncturist gave me something else to take as soon as I ovulate to swap with the vitex but I'm going to ask her today what she thinks about this.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ok so i have no idea what is going on my bb's are sore my cervix is in the SHOW position I have EWCM but neg opk and no temp rise yet.my bb's started to hurt yesterday and the .1 tenth of a degree rise does not look like ovulation to me but who knows.

does anyone know if vitE can make your bb's sore!


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure why your BBs would be sore... its usually the progesterone that does that and, well without a temp spike/ovulation, you shouldn't have any progesterone bugging you.
I'd say it was the hormonal surge prior to ovulation but your OPK was negative.
Very confusing

However, seeing those SUPER stable temps is making me really want to switch to vag temping!!
Looks like you're close to O... maybe pos OPK tomorrow?
I know that when I get ovulation spotting it happens the day before my pos OPK... so something happens earlier than the LH surge, you know?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

See why I am so confussed!! is it possible that I did ov yesterday and just missed the surge. when i did do the opk it was at like 6 at night.my temp did go up but is that enough? I guess i will know tomorrow.
Oh I also just took my temp it was 99.3
I would recommend vag temping soley on the fact that my temps are so stable it's freaking me out. in the past my temps were up and down like huge mountains and now as calm as a lake. I love it!!


----------



## lisaf

looks like you haven't O'd yet.. temp was back down a little. I think it was too early anyway :) You want those eggs to get nice and fat before they pop... gives you better progesterone and a nice LP.


----------



## dandybrush

i dont think im ever gonna Ov :cry: my temps are up and down all over the place :cry:

thinking im gonna try soy next cycle if it ever gets here...


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well i took an opk and it's ++++++ super positive twice as dark as the control line. I think that if I would have had an opk yesterday it would have been + last night plus my bb's are more sore now. it's really strange to have my bb's hurt before O but I guess anything can happen. I read that a large amount of estrogen can make your bb's hurt i guess this is why they hurt before O. Either way I am supper excited.
cycle before vitex O on cd 47
first cycle on vitex O on cd 37 
second cycle on vitex O on cd 14-15

YAYAYAYAAYAYAYAYAYAYAAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

super excited!!

good luck ladies!


----------



## goldimama

Hi ladies! I'm Teresa. Been off bcp's for 8 months, but ttc only 2 months. I have kinda long and irregular cycles, always have. They range from 37-52 days. Don't have PCOS or any other medical problems. I started Vitex on CD7 of this cycle. Currently on CD21, and haven't officially O'd yet. But this am I'm pretty sure I had a +OPK. Gonna keep on BDing. I was really hoping it would start working right away, but knew that was unlikely. It's great to see the Vitex has been working for some of you. I'm hoping I don't have to wait for them to work- meaning I get my BFP in a few weeks (assuming I actually do O). Lots of luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## dandybrush

hi goldi, yeah i think the vitex worked for me when i started taking it i O'ved pretty quick, now though its taking a while...i was hoping for a quick fix

fxed for your BFP and hope it works for you


----------



## lisaf

Well I don't think I'm going to O this time... the latest I've gotten a pos OPK is CD16 and here on day 17 I'm still testing negative. My temps have been staying down but my CM hasn't been looking too great... its barely fertile


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I hope you O soon . Remember girls that they say your cycle will get worse before it get better. Maybe your body is just trying to adjust! I hope so. Good luck Ladies!!


----------



## dandybrush

is that so...worse before it gets better? i have finished my vitex bottle and was not gonna buy another one and try soy and maca...but if it will get better maybe i should get another bottle

i havent Oved yet and am feeling like its not working at all :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I took 1 and 1/2 bottles to get where i am now. but I also think the vit c and vit e helped out alot. plus i drink 3 17 oz bottles of water a day. I would not give up hope yet. you are taking a high dose it should kick in soon.

good luck!


----------



## Lilly12

Think im about to ovulate.. which is very early for me since ive been tracking ovulating for 2 cycles, CD16 & 19.
Im on cd12 right now...yay for vitex :thumbup:


----------



## goldimama

Mrs.Ping- I think I'll have to agree with the worse before it gets better statement. 

Lisaf- CD17 is still early. Don't give up on O yet! Maybe it's jsut a little late this cycle.

Lilly12- Yay for O! CD12 wow, that's kinda early!? You think it's the Vitex? Did you have irregular or long cycles before Vitex?

I am excited that I am pretty sure I O'd this cycle. It was oddly on the same day as last cycle (CD24). I say oddly b/c I'm usually more irregular. I think Vitex may have messed up my hormones though. This is my first cycle on it, so I can't say for sure it was that. But last few cycles, I have gotten a quick, sudden temp spike after O. This cycle was a slow riser! I don't know if the Vitex had anything to do with it, but I feel much better today than yesterday, as I finally crossed my CL and got my CH's on FF. So I am going with the assumption I did O, and am now 3DPO. My LP is around 3 weeks, so I'll be testing on July 21st.


----------



## lisaf

3 week LP? Wow thats the longest one I've heard of! That has to make the wait really suck!!!

Well I'm CD22 now, lol... I just really really want to get my period on my own so I can start Clomid again. So naturally this last cycle is going to drag on forever and make me take the provera to start a period again. *sigh*


----------



## Mrs.Ping

goldiemama- I also felt that the vitex had messed up my hormones a bit to fpr the same reason. my O rise was not very signifigant and my lp temps seemed low. so i decided that I am taking my vitex till 10 dpo and have started this cycle with vaginal temping and my o rise is very clear and my lp temps are still going up plus my post O temps are pretty stable.


----------



## lisaf

looking GOOD Mrs. Ping!!! That chart looks terrific!!
It totally changed your post O temps (though its possible the cummulative effect of the vitex helped too).. or perhaps something special is going on also!! :D FX'd!!!!

PS... I see you are a huge fan of the chart overlay tool, lol... I play with that SO much!!! :D


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I love the chart overlay I look at it all the time. although I don't have a vip membership at this moment I kind of miss the extra stuff. I am not sure what is helping with my lp temps at the moment because i did all kinds of different things this cycle. I think most of it is the cumulative effects but I think it also has to do with the fact that I Oed in a normal time frame making my egg healthier and a stronger CL. so more progesterone. I do have to say that I have noticed a stronger LH surge for the last two cycles. the test line has been at least twice as dark as the control line. So I think that in the past my LH has just not been sufficent enough to release the egg. and now my hormones are a bit more balanced out. I just love this stuff!it really does wonders.
I hope you ovulate soon so you don't have to take that nasty provera!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks... really hoping I just had one wind-up to ovulation and this next one will work... I don't mind the provera, I just resent the extra time it adds onto my wait for the next cycle.

Though IF I do ovulate on my own here, its getting late enough in the cycle that it may be worth trying, lol... its just messing with my head so bad and makes me keep second guessing myself.
If I'm right that my body knew I wasn't trying this month so it decided not to try... then by trying again, maybe I could make it work? Lol.
ARGH!!!


----------



## dandybrush

lisa :hugs: i know how you feel

im waiting to get paid so i can get more vitex and give it a bit longer to work for me...i was taking it till O and stopping

mrs ping what does stopping taking it on CD 10 do?


----------



## lisaf

I'm honestly almost tempted to double up my dose, lol... feel like I'm taking too little compared to you gals!

I also want to keep taking it until after ovulation for a few days like Mrs. Ping... 
she said she was taking it longer to keep her progesterone/temps up... that maybe stopping it suddenly after ovulation contributed to her post-O temps being rather weak.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls thinking of trying Isoflavones can you get it in a powder xxx


----------



## dandybrush

you wanna find the soy thread for that this is the agnus castus thread :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I have noticed that while I take it after o my lp temps have been higher compared to my last cycle on vitex when I stopped at O.Ii will need a few more temps to get a more accurate reading but I am pretty sure it's working!hope my temps keep going up!


----------



## dandybrush

your chart is looking good mrs ping

im gonna buy some more vitex and get back on it tonight, and hope it does something for me soon


----------



## jwelmel

Hi girls...just an update...took vitex from CD 9 to CD 24..Ovulation on Cd 28...AF on Cd42...much better from my last cycle before AG which was 56 days.O'd 2 weeks earlier than the last.Its definitely an improvement for me.

Good to hear that its working for lot of u guys...:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

glad to hear its working for you jwel :) im gonna give it a couple more months to see if there is any improvement


----------



## labmommy

I haven't gotten to the AC yet in my ttc time. My cycles range from 30-35 days. This month I will use the opk starting from day 12, in case this month it becomes a 28 day cycle. I just feel like it's acting funny. I feel for you ladies with the much longer cycles. I don't have much cm at any point, and have been thinking about EPO, though I've read it takes MONTHS to actually see a change. Any thoughts on that?

:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I have been drinking green tea to help and it helped immediatly. I drink the 4C's that comes in a can and I just add one scoop of it to a bottle of water. I drink one to 2 a day up till o. you can drink it after if you want but no more then 2 cups a day! Give it a try it really works. also try to drink a few glasses of water a day that helps alot too!


----------



## goldimama

So has everyone been stopping the Vitex after O? And if so how many days? The bottle directions say to just keep taking it all month, but also say if you might be pg, to stop. This is my first cycle on Vitex and I am currently 4DPO. Should I stop taking them for the rest of this cycle?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

that is a choice left upto you some say iy harm the baby if you take it after O and others say it does not and it is ok to take until the placenta takes over. I personaly was not going to take it after but have realized that if I don't my lp temps are way to low.If my lp temps are to low( low progesterone) then I might not get preg any way due to a progesterone deffiency . I figure if I take it till implantation occurs between 7-12 dpo then I should be in the clear. And if I do get pg and my temps are low I can ask DR. for Prog suppository and won't need to take the vitex. Vitex is considered a anti miscarriage herb. You take it if you think you are having a loss.I really don't know what to think but if I don't take it then it will defeat the purposes of getting pg. Because of the progesterone issue. You will have to do you own experiments One cycle stop at o and see what your temps do then do the opposite next cycle take it in to your lp and see your temps then. Good luck!!


just and extra thought Vitex if filled with lots of nutrients to help our endocrine systems (Glands) work properly.now i know that The corpus lutuem is considered a cyst but it is attached to the Ovary( A gland) and I am assuming gets it's nourishment from the Ovary.Considering this Vite would be essential to keep taking due to the fact that the minute O happens you are cutting of all nutrients to the CL. So I would be lead to believe if you have a problem with your lp temps (screwy CL) then this would fix thoes problems!


----------



## jwelmel

Like Mrs Ping said..its a personal choice but stop when u have signs of preg.I did not know when i would ovulate either...so stopped couple of days before ovulation and will start only next cycle.Im just trying to play it safe.But there are a lot of ladies who take it throughout the month.

Gl:thumbup: it works 4 u!!!


----------



## jwelmel

dandybrush said:


> glad to hear its working for you jwel :) im gonna give it a couple more months to see if there is any improvement

Is it throwing yours off.I was taking 1600 per day.Thought it was a little high.But worked.Let us see this cycle.Im trying soy iso too this cycle...alongwith royal jelly ,softcups and if possible preseed(gotta convince OH first):winkwink:

Well originally its supposed to take 3 months to take effect rite.Maybe u just need to wait it out.You know my PMS was totallly absent.I felt so good overall.But once i stopped it ,started feeling crappy again.I guess vitex worked for me:flower:
GL for it to work for u too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Mrs. Ping - I think your theory makes sense and I'm going to keep taking mine this cycle after O. Forgot to ask my acupuncturist what she thought about it, but at this rate I will have plenty of time to discuss it with her before I ovulate...
I keep feeling cramps in my ovaries... they just can't release a darned thing! GRR!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I would say since your cycle seem to be just as long as last cycle I would up my dosage especialy since you are only taking 100 mg. I take 10 X that amount LOL seems like a lot when you put that way! plus it's not working so i would doudle it if you feel this would help. I figured the longer your cycle the more you would have to take. my bottle say to take 2-3 a day at 400 mg. so i figured if I took the max then I would still be safe!


----------



## lisaf

This cycle is looking to be a long one.. .last cycle I'd O'd CD16 and I'm now at CD23 without a positive OPK yet. Last time I had a chart like this and didn't O... my period never came and I had to induce it (not that I was very patient, lol.. by day 55 I was running to the doctor).
I'd totally up the dose of Vitex next time but I'll be doing clomid again next cycle.. its just a teensy bit stronger than the vitex ;)


----------



## dandybrush

jwelmel said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear its working for you jwel :) im gonna give it a couple more months to see if there is any improvement
> 
> Is it throwing yours off.I was taking 1600 per day.Thought it was a little high.But worked.Let us see this cycle.Im trying soy iso too this cycle...alongwith royal jelly ,softcups and if possible preseed(gotta convince OH first):winkwink:
> 
> Well originally its supposed to take 3 months to take effect rite.Maybe u just need to wait it out.You know my PMS was totallly absent.I felt so good overall.But once i stopped it ,started feeling crappy again.I guess vitex worked for me:flower:
> GL for it to work for u too!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanx :) im on 1000mg a day, i have to buy some more to start back on it, no its not throwing mine out i dont think, considering i had a major long cycle last time anyway, i was just hoping for a quicker fix, im gonna go on maca and soy this next cycle...if it ever gets here

Im gonna try to take vit C and induce a period, if that doesnt work im gonna try parsley (i think it is)



lisaf said:


> This cycle is looking to be a long one.. .last cycle I'd O'd CD16 and I'm now at CD23 without a positive OPK yet. Last time I had a chart like this and didn't O... my period never came and I had to induce it (not that I was very patient, lol.. by day 55 I was running to the doctor).
> I'd totally up the dose of Vitex next time but I'll be doing clomid again next cycle.. its just a teensy bit stronger than the vitex ;)

:coffee: still waiting for something to happen for me toooo :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Hello Ladie,
I have to report that the vitex is helping with my lp temps they are still going up!So I have decided to take it till af has arrived so for me that would be 14 dpo she will arrive at 15 dpo.Hope to get my BFP at 12 dpo!! Good luck!!


----------



## awaitingrmb

I started Vitex about a week and a half ago. I got off of Depo in January so I am taking it to either get my period, to assist with ovulation, or just plain ole get me preggo. I will update you guys and hopefully I can tell you all that Vitex helped me and change the number in the title to 3 BFP's!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## goldimama

Lisaf- Sorry it seems to be taking so long. But looks like you got some +OPKs and a slight temp spike today, hope it keeps going up- if so I think you O'd on CD26. I know it's rough waiting around for O. My usual O day is CD24, it's a pain!

Mrs. Ping- Glad your temps are doing good! I'm testing at 12 DPO too! Hope we both get our BFPs.

Dandy- So sorry you're having a rough cycle. By your chart, it doesn't look like you O'd yet. Really hope either AF shows up so you can move on or you O soon!

AFM- My temps are finally going up to appropriate post-O temps. I was worried the Vitex had screwed things up, which it may have. I had a nice little dip at 6dpo and really hoping it was an ID. Though that seems a little early for me. I have such long cycles and long LPs, I really question anything that happens "early" in my cycle.


----------



## lisaf

goldimama - thanks for the pma... hoping I see a higher temp tomorrow.. it really stinks because I didn't O on my own before the clomid and its like I had a residual effect from the clomid last cycle and its slowly wearing off... so I'm super paranoid that I won't O at all (i'm supposed to go back on clomid next cycle at a higher dose, so it sucks that my cycle is running long this time!)

by the way, your chart looks FANTASTIC... dare I say triphasic? A long LP is a good thing since it gives things a chance to happen late ... it doesn't mean they can't happen early... FX'd!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies hope its ok to join you im yet again on another long cycle day 57 right now i thought af was comign but nope shes playing tricks again and neg tests. have been docs numerouse times and just told its prob stress etc so as the wont help me i want to try agnus castus to try regulate my cycles but unsure how much i need aand at what dosage cant any one help? i just want af back to normal ive gone from a standard 28-30 cycle to now a god knows what this one will be ive had one last yr that was 80days!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx goldimama yes im gonna try vit C and then parsley (if C fails) to try to induce my period now

hi to the newbies :wave:

lindsey i take 1000mg a day im currently on a long cycle also so i feel your pain im on my second month of taking it (they say give it 3 months) so im hoping it kicks in soon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> thanx goldimama yes im gonna try vit C and then parsley (if C fails) to try to induce my period now
> 
> hi to the newbies :wave:
> 
> lindsey i take 1000mg a day im currently on a long cycle also so i feel your pain im on my second month of taking it (they say give it 3 months) so im hoping it kicks in soon

thank you do i tale it right the way thru my cylce? i just want my normal cycles back right now i feel broken and im never gonna get a bfp


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay lisa hope this mean your Oing!!Good luck
dandy I feel for you hon just keep your head up It will happen soon I hope!Either O or AF!
lindseyanne- I take 1200 mg a day I use the Natures Way Brand it 100% Pure fruit from the tree. I take it all through my cycle as it helps with my lp temps I stopped at O last cycle and my lp temps were poor. I decided to take it right through and they are doing fine now. so i will stop when af has arrived and then start when she has gone.

As for me I had 2 temps dip and now my temp is back up again. Hoping it was implantation dip. am feeling kinda ill was the same yesterday my stomach is just rolling around very upset.


----------



## goldimama

Mrs Ping- your chart looks great! At 10 dpo, that could very well have been an ID and now it's going back up. Waiting to hear results of your tests! :dust:

Lindsey- welcome! I'm new to Vitex, jsut started it on CD7 this past cycle. I was taking 800mg per day and have backed off to 400mg now. My cycles are around 37-52 days, but have been more regular recently at 41 days, so I didn't want to take too much. It's prob too low of a dose tho. I am planning to take it through my post-O phase until I get a BFP, then stop. I didn't know you were supposed to stop during AF as Mrs. Ping stated- is there a reason for that Mrs.Ping?

I'm not having many symptoms, and I jsut keep repeating to myself- "I will not test, I will not test!" still holdin out til saturday!


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey you can take it right through your cycle, stop as soon as you get a BFP though, or you can stop at O as I do (if i ever will O) :(

yes i didnt know this mrs ping should we not take it during AF?? cause i have been

also my fingers are xed for you mrs ping that chart is looking promising


----------



## lisaf

Some women dont' take it during AF because they seem to feel it makes their period worse. I didn't notice that at all so I take it starting with AF.

I'm on one of the lowest doses in here, lol.. 200mg a day.
I do THINK I've ovulated... if I put in one more temp I get crosshairs, so FX'd for tomorrow morning's temp!
My temp has not been looking great though. I'm staying on the Vitex until a BFP or until my doc will let me start the progesterone suppositories. I'm hoping it makes my temps higher this time... maybe the slow rise is a buildup to a good high peak instead of burning out too soon? Wishful thinking...


To those wondering why and when you stop vitex, the issue is that you should not be taking it if you are pregnant. So some women take it up until ovulation so that they don't risk taking it for even one day while pregnant. Other women take it up until BFP because the risk is miniscule if its only a 1-2 day exposure and they find it gives them a better LP like Mrs. Ping.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I read somewhere that if you take it through your lp to stop at f because this will give your body a rest and have also read that for some women it makes their periods heavier. I did not find this to be a fact for me I took it begining cd 2 last cycle and was just fine.But will not take it during af this cycle because I have taken it all through my cycle so far. you can take it every day for a very long time and be just fine if you want but O feel that our bodys need a rest also!

yay lisa happy O day!! LOL


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys

happy O day too lisa :)


----------



## osch

Hello
Can i join you all?? This is the first month of taking AC for me and i'm on cycle day 12 (my usual cycle length is anywhere from 24 - 42 days), i'm also taking evening primrose oil....
I took ac when i conceived last time so i have fx it will work this time too! 
Good luck everyone!
x


----------



## goldimama

Welcome Osch- glad to have you. Really happy to see it worked for you in the past. That gives me more hope.

My temp's doing kinda weird stuff. It was super high and then dropped again today at 10dpo. It could just be the air conditioner or hitting the snooze button more on some days?!?? :shrug: But I'm getting a good amount of pelvic cramping and out of control increased CM today. So REALLY trying not to let my hopes get too high, but finding it hard not to. I'm still holding out to test til Saturday, but prob wouldn't make it much further than that.

Yay Lisa- glad you O'd, hope you caught that eggie!


----------



## lisaf

osch - welcome! Do you chart your temps or anything to see if you ovulate and when? 


I finally ovulated officially! Yay!! Had a nice high temp today too. Finally higher than all my pre-o temps. Doc wants me to get my blood progesterone checked soon then go on the suppositories. I wish I could rewind and try things differently... like if I take the suppositories, it will affect my temps so if it doesn't work, I wont' know what my chart would have been like on its own... so it would be nice to rewind and try it another way.
Lol, wishful thinking!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay Lisa hope your temps stay nice and high this cycle!
I took test this morning and got bfn. plus my temp dropped so I think spotting is going to happen tomorrow and then af the next day!won't test again till af is late!

Good Luck all!


----------



## dandybrush

welcome Osch :wave: glad to hear AC has worked for you :) :hugs: hope it works its magic again

Lisa :happydance: yay for Ov :)

Mrs Ping: sorry about the BFN :hugs: your not out till your out though :)


----------



## hayley1982

can i jpin you ladies.started to take ac and epo on cd66(9th july) and now cd 73.my cycles are all over the show.have tried thisa stuff yrs ago but never properly.hoping it will kick start af to be regular


----------



## lisaf

Well my temp dipped today... so much for the vitex keeping my temp/progesterone high, lol.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well started spotting today so af will be here tomorrow!


----------



## dandybrush

mrs ping :hugs: maybe next month will be yours :)

lisa :haha: maybe it needs longer to kick in :shrug:

Hi Hayley welcome :wave: wow 73 days!! im up to 45 days of a nothing/never ending cycle and am frustrated cant imagine how you must be feeling!! Im gonna try to bring on AF already as i just want my next cycle to get here :haha: well fxed for you and me that AC can fix our bad cycles so we can be more regular


----------



## hayley1982

ive not had a cycle this long in quite awhile,but i think i may have had a chem last cycle so maybe thats why


----------



## Mrs.Ping

af got me today a day early so that makes my cycle 28 days!! with a 13 day lp!( used to be 14-16) I will give a day in my lp for a way shorter cycle that's a bargain. plus I can always take a b6( I believe it is) to extend my lp.Hope this cycle is the one!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lisaf

Mrs. Ping.. sorry to hear the witch got you.
Yes, you can take vitamin B to help lengthen your LP. You shouldn't take B6 alone though, there's a huge thread on here that explain it all but basically if you don't take the B vits in equal portions you can actually become deficient in some of the other ones (and B12 deficiency is linked to miscarriage). It also helps you absorb better if you have them all together. Usually recommend taking a B-50 complex or a B-100 complex (the 50 and 100 refer to amount of each vitamin, its normal to have higher folic acid in the mix).

Got my blood drawn this morning ... should hear my progesterone levels this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay I was just thinking the same thing about the b complex. i'm gonna wait till next cycle to take them. wanna see if this is just a fluke or if it's gonna be the norm for me for now on.i have been looking into IVF as dh has a severly low sperm count. I have found that some place offer a free IVF as a clinical trial. or I can do egg donation and have almost all of it paid for. our insurance does not cover fertility issues. I don't even want to waist my time with iui as dh will probably not have enough sperm after the wash.Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Good luck on your prog test LISA!

strange thing took my temp yeterday and today and they went back up to 97.7 even though af is visiting. they usually go straight down. maybe it's the vitex.


----------



## lisaf

Mrs. Ping - From what I've read, they don't like to do egg donation from women who have never had kids (do you have any?). Both because it ensures that their eggs are capable of being successful and in case something goes wrong. Have you guys considered IUI? I know the success rate isn't great overall, but if there are known sperm issues, it seems like its worth a try or two. I know its about $1K per try for IUI at my clinic. 
If you do go the IVF route and can afford it, you might want to try the shared risk programs... where you have X number of tries (usually 3) and if you don't get pregnant, you get almost all your money back. Its a bigger up front fee, but you can only usually do it if its your first try (if you have previous failed attempts some programs won't accept you).


Got my progesterone level back.. at 5dpo it as a pathetic 4.2 :haha::haha: that is BARELY ovulatory. My FS put me on the progesterone suppositories. I'm a little excited to see if thats all I needed to get pregnant. Of course now my temps and LP will be completely dictated by the suppositories so high temps, triphasic, or long LP/late AF will not mean anything, lol!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ya I was thinking IUI but with dh's count so low not enough will survive the wash to be succesful I don't think I just didn't want to waste money on iui if ivf is a more suitable choice.


----------



## happilytrying

It will be almost a month on viTex and no improvements here


----------



## dandybrush

happily they say to give it up to 3 months to see improvements so just stay with it :) as i am and still hoping for my improvements also :D :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

honey -dandy- I'm so sorry the vitex is not working yet! I hope it does soon.I'm on cd 3 and af has already stopped. I was hopping the vitex would make af longer but I guess not.
hope i o on the same day this cycle!!


----------



## goldimama

Mrs. Ping- so sorry the :witch:got you! Glad your cycles are shorter! And I agree with the B-complex plan. I took them this last cycle.

Lisaf- How was the progesterone? Hope you can keep the levels you need to get that BFP!

happilytrying- Don't fret, it works for a lot of people eventually, but yeah it sucks that it's not right away! I used Vitex for the first time this cycle and it did not improve my timing- I still O'd on CD24, which is fine. 

But I won't be using Vitex again this cycle- because I'm on a next cycle- I got my BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee: I'm floating on :cloud9: and am just bursting to tell everyone! But I want to wait to tell people to make sure little bean is sticky. I just know I'm gonna burst holding it in! DH and I will tell really close friends and family, tho! I can't keep it from them.


----------



## lisaf

congrats goldimama!!!!

Mrs Ping - why do you want a longer AF? 


Me - well my temps are looking good. The suppositories are definitely raise my BBT so that must mean they are having a good effect on my body.
now I'm only worried that being sick like I am will somehow prevent implantation... 10 days now with this stomach bug (docs ran tests and ruled out everything but a virus and say it just has to run its course). Any chance that being weakened like this will make it easier to get pregnant? ;) Like how having a weakened system makes you more susceptible to other sicknesses or parasites... I want a baby parasite please! :)


----------



## dandybrush

wow congrats goldi :hugs: thats awesome news :) yay for another bfp :D :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

lisa :rofl: do you think a baby parasite is contagious?? maybe i should come for a visit :haha:


----------



## lisaf

dandybrush said:


> lisa :rofl: do you think a baby parasite is contagious?? maybe i should come for a visit :haha:

I think you have to catch the baby parasite from coming in contact with the reproductive fluids of a man actually. It seems guys normally have these harmless parasites called 'sperm'. They won't do much unless they combine with a female version of the harmless parasite. They then become this super parasite that feeds off your body for 9 whole months, making you sick, making you tired etc. Then, once it rips itself from your body, you have to care for it for another 18 years! ;)


----------



## amberdawn723

Well ladies, i haven't been keeping up on babyandbump for the last month and i haven't been charting very closely either. i ran out of vitex and never restocked, so i stopped taking it and my cycle is running on cd 43 today (after 3 cycles on Vitex with an average of ending on cd 33). i'm fairly certain i ovulated at some point because the last 7 days i have had post-o temps. 

i will definitely be getting some more vitex to start taking again with the next cycle. i regret having stopped and having let my charting go to crap. Now i have no clue really when AF will come or if there's any chance of pregnancy this time. Sheesh. Note to self: Buy Vitex!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi amber :) hope the vitex works for you


----------



## hayley1982

well started spotting last night 14 days after a pos opk.so hopefully it will go into full force today


----------



## Lilly12

2 full cycles on vitex & yesterday a :bfp: !!!

good luck to you ladies

:dust:


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Lilly!!!!

I'm really hoping I'm heading towards a BFP this cycle.
My temps look fantastic but I know its just the progesterone suppositories, lol.


----------



## dandybrush

yay lilly :happydance: congrats

you are giving me hope that it will work for me :)


----------



## hayley1982

af full force today.cd1

congrats ladies on the bfps )

can i ask what your afs were like on this stuff ???its been more painfull but weird af.its more like red water than blood,sorry tmi.and i keep getting weird stomache pains which i havent had in a very long time


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean about the red water. I think thats supposed to be a good thing actually.


----------



## jwelmel

Hi girls...

CONGRATS to all the BFP holders:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So good to hear some positive news with vitex...

A quick question...
Anyone with pcos here...is vitex a no no for pcos gals...really worried cos i got a +ve very dark opk today on CD 15..only thing diff is soy and vitex ...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/375436-answer-brand-opk-positive.html

SO im just wondering is vitex giving me false positives...anyone experienced this??
TIA


----------



## lisaf

PCOS can sometimes give you false positives.
Different brands of OPKs have different sensitivity levels though. I never got a true 2x darker line until I got to the brand I now use. One store brand in particular would never give me even an equal darkness line (using the same urine that gave me a super dark positive on the other brand).

I'm not sure about taking soy and vitex together.... haven't heard that is recommended since I know you can't take vitex with clomid and soy is taken similarly to clomid. I'm not sure what effect that would have, good or bad, to take soy and vitex together.

Vitex is perfectly fine for PCOS girls. I'm not sure if there has been a study and if its considered to help the PCOS condition in particular, but there shouldn't be any harm in it simply because of your condition.

Its supposed to give you a stronger ovulation and a good strong LH surge should help you release that egg (I read somewhere that weak LH surges can mean the egg doesn't actually get released but your body thinks it has).


----------



## jwelmel

Hi lisa...thanks for being such a help.

I was worried abt vitex.I stopped it last cycle around ov and resumed it around Cd 12 this cycle so as to not mix with soy effects.I really dont think vitex is giving me this surge cos i took it only for 3 days this cycle.Im hoping this positive is cos of soy and genuine.Last time,i was complaining abt faint positives...and u said its abt finding the brand that suits one...lisa dear...i think ive found my brand..my first positive opk ever.

Havent been regular charting this month,seriously wish i had,but will try to do it the next couple of days to confirm ov.

GL to u!!!How are the symptoms coming along...keep us posted..btw..i love ur chart...symptoms look diff ...very from past months...FX'd


----------



## lisaf

jwelmel - Its all about the brand! :) There's a site in the UK that sells them at 3 different sensitivity levels.. the only place I've found that admits that it matters and will tell you what theirs are! (I was tempted to buy some 10miu/ml HPTs from them, hehe)

Unfortunately I can't do much symptom spotting this cycle. I'm on progesterone suppositories this cycle because of my low progesterone levels (really hoping its my magic bullet and all I really needed!). They affect my temps and can cause all kinds of symptoms. I haven't had any symptoms at all though really, not even my usual 7dpo sore boobs (must be because my progesterone was lower than usual this cycle). If thats not bad enough, I'm fighting this stomach bug -12 days and counting- that makes any other symptoms impossible to spot, lol. 

I had planned on skipping this cycle because of this extra insurance cut-off and to give myself a stress-free 2ww. Its like the universe/my body conspired though... I ovulated just late enough to put me into the coverage window for the insurance, and now of course I can't symptom spot. Oh and my due date would be April 4th, our anniversary. This just HAS to be my month, right?


----------



## jwelmel

Seeing ur symptoms...i really think this is your month..maybe the progesterone boost is what u needed..When r u planning on testing...i think ..wait 3-4 days more and do it.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lisaf

haha, I meant to test this morning actually, lol (mainly because I started spotting at 10dpo one cycle so testing at 9dpo means I at least get a chance to test.. hehe). But of course I forgot. My other excuse for testing early is because otherwise I forget to do it when its more important. It also takes the 'edge' off those later tests when I know the result is more likely to tell me for sure.

I plan on taking a test when I get home this afternoon. Just because, hehe.


----------



## jwelmel

Yeah..that sounds good...but u knw its always better to wait after af is due...cos then u can be certain and keep feeding your hope.

FX'd:hugs:...sending lots of PMA and baby dust your way:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I can't stand the limbo of not knowing... so if I'm going to get a BFP, I feel I deserve to know as soon as possible, hehe.. put me out of my misery and let me move on to worrying/obsessing about the pregnancy!
If I wait a few days, I also end up so nervous I'm shaking and can't even bring myself to look at the test. Whereas if I test every day, its no big deal, you know?
And prior to this cycle I HAD to test early to see if I got a BFP so I could start the suppositories (my last doc wouldn't let me take them until I got a positive test).

Both times I got seemingly positive tests it was probably 11dpo or so. So I won't be too disappointed at an early BFN right now.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

wow so much has happened!!
Goldi and Lilly Congrat's on the bfp's!!
Yay lisa for the higher temps! this is so exciting for us!
I hope to get my bfp soon!
Lisa I wanted a longer af because my af is not very heavy and very short I feel that my uterine lining is not thick enough if i don't bleed for at least 4 day.Before i started ttc my period was 4 days of flow and 1 day of spotting.I need to ask my doctor if I can get my estrogen levels checked.
my first af on vitex was 1 day of really watery red spotting two days of flow and then two more days of the watery red spotting. I think it's just your body cleaning out really good. the same thing happened to my urine when i started taking it. my urine used to be really dark and was very hot when i urinated but now is almost clear like water and feel cool and very clean if you know what I mean by!


----------



## hayley1982

oh ladies this stuff has reall made me really heavy,sorry tmi coming up.i got up this morn and put me legging on and trotted to bath room.then i gushed.through 2 pads,me knickers,me trousers and onto the floor .sorry told you tmi.i and has it been this bad for any of you???bright brillant red not like af blood(sorry).im wearing 2 pads at a time a night time one and a norm one towards the back as i keep leaking.so mil come and taken boys for the day so i can try get the flow to calm down (


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I have read that for some women when they take it during af is make it really heavy and crampy. try to stop during af and start up again after if you haven't already. this may help. or it could just be your hormone trying to get strait.Good luck hope you feel better!


----------



## lisaf

hayley - if it keeps up at that rate, you might want to call the doctor. 
I had a super heavy bleed where I was going through a super tampon in less than 2 hours (this went on for a total of 26 days). I joked that I must have been slaughtering small animals up there because there is no way that I had that much blood/lining left to shed. Mine was way before I took the vitex though and related to my IUD removal and anovulation. If you are losing blood too fast they worry and if you lose too much in general they will probably want to make sure you aren't anemic. 
Funny but I found that the modern 'slim' pads left me more vulnerable to leaks than the older style puffy ones. I tend to use those now. I often double up with the tampon and the pad. That heavy flow left me feeling like a 13 year old again... not knowing how to manage my own darned period. Had to wrap a sweater around my waist on at least 3 occasions at work during that 26 day bleed.


----------



## dandybrush

yikes, i've never had a bleed that heavy and i take vitex right through

ok todays the day, i have heated up my first parsley tea and am going to try to induce a period, not looking forward to drinking it though :sick:


----------



## lisaf

ugh, sorry dandy. That stinks! Never had to/tried to induce a period myself. Just taken the provera from the doctor to start one. Good luck!
Are you doing the vitamin C too?


----------



## dandybrush

i had 500mg of vit c this morning also, i tried 3000mg of vit c last week and it just gave me more CM but i have heard vit C can harm your organs so i dont want to do any more than that


----------



## wanting2010

Dandy, I am in the same boat. I made parsley tea the night before last and also have been taking Vitamin C the last few days but still no period. Guess I'm just gonna have to wait til I go to the doctor in September. =(


----------



## dandybrush

what CD are you wanting?? gosh i hope it works or im drinking this crap for nothing!! im gonna drink it 2 times a day, i know someone who did that and they got AF on about day 3 or 4 i think it was

ok take 2 of the parsley tea...i bought fresh stuff and now the water looks like pee :sick: and has an even worse odour than the dried parsley had, i have put sarsparilla cordial in it to hide the colour and some of the flavour...but its not hiding the odour


----------



## dandybrush

ok dude this is gross :sick:


----------



## hayley1982

af calmed down today )


----------



## lisaf

good news hayley! A bad AF is the WORST.

dandy - its amazing the stuff we put ourselves through. I was talking to a friend of mine who isn't anywhere near TTC and she didn't understand why it was so important that I get pregnant NOW... as if waiting and seeing for 5 years is an option, lol. I didn't dare tell her all the crazy stuff I've tried!


me - stomach bug is back a little... not fun at all
I did get a faint line on an IC last night, but BFN this morning. Last night I dipped 2 identical tests in the same pee, one for the recommended 3 secs, the other for 5... the 3 sec one is the one that got a line but it took forever for the background on the test to clear. The 5 sec one was super clear. I'm just not ready to consider it a true positive until I get it again and darker.


----------



## wanting2010

dandybrush said:


> what CD are you wanting?? gosh i hope it works or im drinking this crap for nothing!! im gonna drink it 2 times a day, i know someone who did that and they got AF on about day 3 or 4 i think it was
> 
> ok take 2 of the parsley tea...i bought fresh stuff and now the water looks like pee :sick: and has an even worse odour than the dried parsley had, i have put sarsparilla cordial in it to hide the colour and some of the flavour...but its not hiding the odour

CD 100+ for me. :cry: I had a few days of spotting in late May/early June but was reluctant to call it a period and a couple more days of spotting in early July. I don't know what's up with my body!! I finally broke down the other day and made a doctor's appointment and now I'm very anxious waiting for it.

I drank 3 cups of the parsley tea the first night, then 3 more the next night, and just couldn't bring myself to drink anymore after that. I just held my nose and chugged it, haha! I was burping up parsley for awhile after that, and man was it gross.


----------



## lisaf

I wonder if you're building up a lining properly? That could be why AF isn't coming and you just get some spotting?
Doc's appt is a good idea.. they can give you provera which should definitely start a period or if not, then it will be obvious you have a lining issue.
hoping thats not the case that AF is just being stubborn!

You should get some kind of prize for hitting the 100 day mark. TV shows get a party when they hit 100 episodes...


----------



## dandybrush

lisa yes, im at the point where i want to be pg NOW!!! haha so yes we do put ourselves through alot to get what we want, im hoping that the parsley works then im going to relax next cycle and try to give up caring and see how long it goes for, then i might make a drs appointment 

my last cycle was about 100 days also (4 months approx) so i definately feel your pain, i was hoping the vitex and maca would decrease it...no signs of that yet


----------



## dandybrush

wanting i struggled to finish 1 glass yesteday...dont think ill be doing 3!!


----------



## wanting2010

lisaf said:


> I wonder if you're building up a lining properly? That could be why AF isn't coming and you just get some spotting?
> Doc's appt is a good idea.. they can give you provera which should definitely start a period or if not, then it will be obvious you have a lining issue.
> hoping thats not the case that AF is just being stubborn!
> 
> You should get some kind of prize for hitting the 100 day mark. TV shows get a party when they hit 100 episodes...

I hadn't really considered that, but I guess it's possible. I wish I had given in and made a doctor's appointment before now instead of letting this go on so long. I've always had irregular cycles so I guess I just figured it would sort itself out on its own, but I have never had a cycle this long before. My last period before the one I had in March was in January, before that November, and before that August, etc. I have also always had a pretty heavy flow. I just wish my body would start cooperating.

Would it be an estrogen issue if I'm not building up a lining properly?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay lisa hope your faint line turns in to a bfp! that would be so exciting!Your temps look super good. glad the progesterone is working for U!

I hope the vitex works for u other ladies soon . I know how a long cycle can put you right in crazy ville.


----------



## hayley1982

lisaf-any updates??

af just brown spotting now so nearly gone.hoping this stuff gonna help my cycles


----------



## dandybrush

what do you guys think about me upping my dosage from 1000mg to 2000mg?


----------



## lisaf

my update is that I haven't gotten even a hint of a line since that one I got a few days ago. My temp shot way up this morning which got my hopes up, but I started to spot a little so I'm not sure there is any reason to hope (way too late for IB). I'll definitely take the progesterone again tonight, but I'm just not sure what to do. It really stinks that I have to decide when to give up.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

oh so sorry lisa at least you know u can count on the progesterone to keep your temps up!
dandy I don't know if i would take double seem like to much but you might need only 500 more. I have noticed since I backed down my dosage I have not had any EWCM yet so i am going to keep taking 1200mg. maybe go get a different brand that is less. mine are only 400 a piece so I can back down easy. plus they are only 6.00$ here where you buy online.
https://www.mynaturalmarket.com/Natures-Way-Vitex.html?gclid=CJrIibXEiaMCFd1_5QodOQx7KA


----------



## lisaf

Spoke to my doctor. He wants me to take the progesterone one more time tonight and test tomorrow morning. If thats negative, he wants me to stop.
My temp took quite a dip this morning and I'm still spotting, but still very very light. Not much hope here though.
I'll test this afternoon, tomorrow morning and tomorrow afternoon (my afternoon pee often seems more concentrated than my morning pee so its worth a chance).

I swear next time I get any line on a test, I'm running in the next day for blood work!


----------



## dandybrush

my tabs are 1000mg each, i guess i could cut 1 in half :shrug:

parsley tea is not working...think ill just have to relax now and see when this cycle ends, how long it goes for (might have to wait another 2 months)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

hope you get 2 line lisa FX 4 U!


----------



## hayley1982

lisaf-hope you got your bfp lovey

mrsp-you got male factor same as us and i have pcos aswell.are you having treatment in future or just letting it take its course??what have docs said??

dandy-your cycles always been like this???


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yes we have sever male factor dh has a count of 2 mill total. as far as I know I have nothing wrong last US said I was perfect in side no pcos just have a problem with long cycles. has been that way my whole life. Right now dh has to go in for an US and go back for his second SA.AS I said befor it took a hour and a half for his sample to reach them and then i have no idea how long it sat in the lab before the lady even did the analysis.I have a feeling his count is a bit higher. he has good motility 65% but only has a 16% morph.what was your dh's SA results if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lisaf

BFN for me ladies.. temp dropping and doc said that if I got a negative today that I need to stop the suppositories. Now its just the wait for AF to come in fully.
Next round will be a fully monitored clomid round with an HSG as a cherry on top.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah my cycles have always been long (since coming off the pill) about 2 months each cycle, I've hit the 2 month mark, my last cycle was 4 months long I only started temping last cycle, but looks like im in for another long cycle :(


----------



## lisaf

dandy - have you considered clomid?


----------



## hayley1982

mrsp-first sa:
36 mil
94%abnorm forms
23% motile
2nd sa(after washing):
3mil
96%abnorm forms
21%motile
3rd sa(done at lister):
6mil
80%abnorm forms
55%motile
lisaf-sorry for bfn ( lots of luck for next cycle
dandy-have you been checked for pcos??your cycles are long


----------



## wanting2010

Lisa- so sorry about the BFN!!
Dandy- have you considered going to see a doctor?


----------



## dandybrush

haha lisa no havent considered, hayley no havent considered, wanting i am going to make an app with my dr when i get back from vegas to discuss my long cycles so will prob see the dr in 1 month unless something changes before that (if im at least having cycles then i can wait a bit longer)


----------



## lisaf

dandy - I understand... ovulating at all is a good thing! hehe! My best friend got pregnant on an ovulation that was like CD40!


----------



## dandybrush

...well heres hoping...

do you guys know of anything i should/could take daily (like a food or a tea) that helps with ovulation?


----------



## lisaf

umm.... I did recently read that painkillers like Aleve and Advil etc can inhibit ovulation.
Only aspirin and Tylenol are safe to take.

I've heard a bit about Maca but don't really know what its supposed to do.
I know of lots of things that are supposed to help with CM
Even heard that pineapple is good for implantation during the 2ww. 

Thats about it, lol.


----------



## dandybrush

lol, the pineapple might be useful...if i Ov first  thanx though, im taking maca also (just a small dose atm)


----------



## rainysunshine

Hello all! I am on my first cycle ttc. I just came off mirena after only 3 months to ttc, and my cycles were never regular without bcp, which I was on for about 5 years. I've been taking prenatals, B6, folic acid and calcium. I just started vitex at 800mg a day on cd 12 (which was yesterday). I'm really hoping this can regulate things. I know it can take months, but I am pretty desperate to get my bfp REALLY fast for timings sake. Has this helped really quickly for anyone? And what can I expect to see as far as changes? 

Also, any help with acne? Mine is back with a vengeance now that I'm not on hormones.


----------



## dandybrush

sorry rainy im on my 3rd month of using it (didnt help that i keep forgetting to take it) but I believe it brought on Ov when i started it, but im still waiting for it to kick in this cycle (i have been told it can get worse before it gets better) so heres hoping it works quick for you. Im going to see my dr about my long cycles now, I am sick of waiting my last cycle was 4 months long this one has already reached 2 months long... sorry not much help but my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Mrs.Ping

rainysunshine- the vitex should clear up your acne I have found some studies about it but don't remember where. when i started vitex my first cycle after o my bb's hurt so bad but started to get some relief about 3 day before af. the second cycle on it my bb's hurt 4 day before I even ovulated and this has never happened. not to bad the first 4 day but after o they hurt more and let off about 4 days before af. I tried to back down my dosage this cycle but had to resume my normal dosage after only 9 days.my temps were way to high and now that i went back my temp are going down to normal pre o temps. I also had way more ewcm last cycle. I thought it was the green tea but have realize it was the vitex. so i think my backing down the dosage is going to delay o by a few days! other then the change in my bb tenderness vitex has been wonderful.

p.s I take 1200 mg of vitex in the morning along with a multi vit for women 400iu of vit E and 500 mg of vit C. I also drink two 17 oz bottles of green tea( 4C's cold)

good luck hope it works for U!


----------



## rainysunshine

I'm really hoping this (or something) is working. I think i'm ovulating now for the first time in years. I've been on some sort of bc for so long. But I have ewcm and ovulation cramps! I'm also getting a little bb tenderness. We dtd yesterday and will try again tonight and tomorrow night (my grandmother's funeral is tomorrow, though...). Even if I don't get my bfp this month, at least I ov-ed.


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome rainy :thumbup: glad its happening for you this month


----------



## Mrs.Ping

supposed to get my + opk today but haven't yet gotta go to work gonna take one with me hope I can get time at work to do it.

So glad your r Oing rainysunshine it feels so good to know that thing can get back on track!


----------



## hayley1982

well things here are going slowly .started doing opks earlier to see how things are


----------



## Mrs.Ping

got my positive yesterday and temp dipped down today ready to o today!


----------



## hayley1982

have you started doing opks earlier than normal??i have just incase this stuff helps,started doing them yesturday.

earlier i had a twinge in my right ovary area when i got up.went to loo and had a vvvvvvv small red spot??could this be a sign of something gearing up??


----------



## dandybrush

still no O still no AF :cry:


----------



## lisaf

hayley.. that sounds like EXACTLY what I get before ovulation. I get it up to 2 days before.

dandy .. :( So sorry. Are you seeing the doctor soon?


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,
Can I please jump in here and ask a question?.....
I was doing some research on some herbs etc to help with endometriosis and am sure quite a few sites were recommending AC. Bought some and it's CD 1 today so was going to start, but then had a quick look online to see how much.
Got a link to a page from here a while ago that said you shouldn't take if your cycles are usually ok ish, cause it might mess them up.....
Is this true? What do you ladies think?... x x x


----------



## dandybrush

yes lisa, i caved and am going this wed :)

atm im most anxious about leaving my puppy with someone i cant even confirm times, days etc with, im so worried about my baby :(


----------



## Mrs.Ping

floofymad- to answer your question I believe that depends on if you are ovulating every month or if you are only having break through bleeding. if you do ovulate most of the time then i would not take it because it will mess around with your hormone. but if you only have break through bleeding then I would take it because you want to ovulate. so your cycle will probably be screwed the first two or three rounds but it will even out sooner or later.

I thought i was going to O but my temp went down and now I have another + opk today. I should have never cut back my dosage now my O has been delayed!


----------



## rainysunshine

I have been REALLY irritable the past couple days. I'm surprised OH hasn't stormed out of the apartment yet. Is this normal around o time? I'm not used to this at all... OH and I dtd yesterday (I believe o-day) and two days before that. Hopefully the stress of my grandmother's passing and funeral didn't ruin my chances. It would be a great comfort after her loss to have a new life beginning.


----------



## lisaf

My acupuncturist says she puts all her fertility patients on AC. Of course I was on a lower dose than some of you other gals in here, so maybe its all tied to that?

dandy - good luck with the doctor. how far away is it?


----------



## dandybrush

i see the dr on wed...so 2 days...yikes getting nervous

im still taking the AC though :) so hoping it kicks in


----------



## osch

Hi

Well 1st month of AC and.... BFP!

That worked quick!

x


----------



## Mrs.Ping

wow congrats!! glad it worked for you!!

as for me my temp went up today but not enough to confirm o. I hope it keeps going up!!


----------



## dandybrush

Osch congratulations!! :hugs:

Im off to the Dr's tomorrow, hope she can help...I so badly want my BFP

question do I tell my Dr im taking AC?


----------



## lisaf

dandy - I always tell them what I'm taking... they may say it doesn't work but they do need to know what you are on. I really don't think they'd have a problem with the AC. I can't see them telling you to get off the herb for a few months and come back or anything like that.
Its what my acupuncturist puts all her TTC patients on, so its not some wacky treatment. :) 
Good luck! They usually like to run a few tests first to make sure your thyroid etc is ok.


----------



## hayley1982

hello ladies.

opks getting vv slowly darker so hopefully its a good sign.
3 yrs today we lost our first baby.( i know we have the boys but it still hurts.only seems like the other day

gl ladies )


----------



## dandybrush

hayley :hugs: all life is precious, even the little ones :)

todays the day im off to the drs...


----------



## wanting2010

Let us know how things go at the doctor dandy! =)


----------



## dandybrush

Ok things went good i guess :shrug: she has given me a form for a blood test, she is suspecting PCOS and says if its confirmed she'll recommend I go to a fertility specialist


----------



## lisaf

long, irregular cycles are one of the main symptoms of PCOS. If you are overweight at all, losing weight can lessen the symptoms of PCOS including getting your cycles shorter. 
I actually was negative on every indicator for PCOS according to my doctor (my hormone levels were normal, no cysts on my ovaries, etc etc). Yet because my testosterone was slightly higher than 'average' (still well within normal ranges) my specialist says I may have some PCOS going on, lol. Not sure I believe him, but if he needs to 'categorize' me in order to treat me, what do I care, right?

So even if your tests come back ok and your doc rules out PCOS, don't give up on getting help. Even without PCOS, long cycles are not good when TTC.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx lisa :thumbup:


----------



## hayley1982

the first indicator for me is lh higher then you fsh.my fsh 7.2 lh 12.5


----------



## lisaf

hayley - yup, I knew about the ratio issue. So I looked at my FS like he was crazy when he said I may have PCOS, lol. My FSH was 5.8 and my LH was 4.8


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well my cycle has turned in to a long one again. I will never change my dosage again this has messed everything up!!


----------



## hayley1982

well i dont get whats going on.have had ewcm for afew days but no surge yet.yes opks are getting darker but no pos yet.any ideas??my temp chart 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/102b66


----------



## hayley1982

this board is so quiet (

still no pos opk?! but hardly no ewcm now.do you think maybe im just not going to see a pos this cycle.maybe the opks are rubbish


----------



## Mrs.Ping

it will probably take a few gear ups for you to actually O I had two this cycle and finally with out even knowing it I oed but I did not have any ewcm on the second gear up only a few days before o and had some lotiony cm on the day of O so you never know.also I cant click on the link to your chart . you will have to take out the part that say url before the https for us to click on it!good luck!


----------



## lisaf

hayley - if you look at my last cycle, I had a gear up in CM to ovulation but no pos OPK... then it went away, then the CM came back, got my pos OPK and ovulated late.
I do know that my opks were not getting darker during my false gear-up though.

Unfortunately, time will tell, its so hard to wait though! And if you're putting in a good effort with sex, it can be tiring when it turns into a marathon like this.


----------



## Nvr2Late

I have a question for you long-time Vitex users...

I've used Vitex in the past and it made me O later. Research data shows it's supposed to make you O earlier. This month, I'm CD17 and still no smiley face on my fertility monitor :( 

I've been thinking of giving it another shot but don't want to throw my system into a spin...Soooo, what's been the general experience on this board? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Vitex should only be taken if you have wonky cycles or a progesterone problem or high prolactin levels.when I say wonkey cycles I mean if you have a 32 day cycle and it may vary a day or two then you don't need vitex it will only mess up your cycle but if they are alL over the place or nonexistant then vitex will probably help.
As for me I guess I did O on cd20.the vitex must have relieved my sore bb problem Wich is great!


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals, just checking back in.
Not on the vitex this month, just a higher dose of clomid... so far its looking GREAT, and I'm loving that I get to know how many follicles I have etc. I think I actually O'd on CD14 this time which is a first for me! With 4 follicles I better get pregnant darnit!! :haha: I'll let you girls know what my progesterone gets to.

Nvr2late - if you look at my last chart, I O'd really late. I don't think the vitex caused it, it might have been a one-off thing or might be what my body likes to do on its own when I'm not taking clomid. Hard to know since I've had so few non-clomid cycles.
Hang in there, you may just ovulate a little late this month. Figure that the egg you were growing might not have been a good one, so your body had to start over and woudln't you rather do it right? :D hehe :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

wow 4 follies thats so great!! Hope it works!!my temps are low this cycle so i have no idea what is going on. I had this strange feeling last night like I knew I was pregnant this cycle it was so over whelming. kinda felt like a type of energy over uterus it was sort of tingly!! very strange have never felt this way before hope it is a good sign!
baby dust!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi girls back from my holiday

have been off the vitex for a week now, might stay off it till i get my blood test results back :)

have attached some pics from my trip
 



Attached Files:







DSC01443.JPG
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC01477.JPG
File size: 83.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC01493.JPG
File size: 99 KB
Views: 1









DSC01577.JPG
File size: 102.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC01619.JPG
File size: 79.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisaf

hey dandy! Welcome back, looks like you had fun! What the heck is going on in that bottom picture? hehe


----------



## Mrs.Ping

oh looks like a lot of fun!! glad you could get out and relax a bit!!

my temps went a bit higher today so hope they keep going up!!I really hope this is it for us!!


----------



## lisaf

FX'd for a beautiful triphasic chart! :) and of course a BFP!


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you ping :) that bottom pic we are in the luxor pointing at a card that chris angel mind freak guy put in the door that my FIL had seen in an episode and really wanted to go see it lol


----------



## hayley1982

ladies... )

oh im so fed up.gave up on temps.dont think my thermometer is any good.i usually take the reading after 3 goes as it does it too fast.and still no pos opk so i dont think i ov this cycle.opks are vvvv slowly getting draker but when i say slow i mean slow.i should have af by end of wk going by that ewcm i had the other wk.


----------



## lisaf

:( Sorry to hear you're having trouble. I actually bought a 2nd thermometer because I was worried mine wasn't working... well I was wrong, but now I have a spare so I can temp vaginally and orally.

Hopefully you get AF or a pos OPK, or of course a BFP would be best of all!
Being in limbo sucks! :(


----------



## dandybrush

yep i feel your pain...i wish i could Ov or get AF without help (I WANT TO BE NORMAL!!!) but hopefully my dr can fix me :(


----------



## Mrs.Ping

chris angel is awesome I love his shows that is so cool!!I get my vacation this spring when I get married!! I can't wait!good luck to u ladies!!


----------



## hayley1982

have any of you had lots of spots with this stuff??i started to break out over a wk ago.i never have this many spots,i norm have clear skin


----------



## dandybrush

um...i did notice a few break outs, but nothing to be conserned with as they went away pretty quick


----------



## Coco14

Not sure if anybody has had success with AC, or in a similar position to me... I have been TTC for a year and don't ovulate regularly (it seems I get my period every 4 months). Been taking AC for a few months now...


----------



## dandybrush

coco im the same!! kinda...my cycles were 2 months long, my last was 4 months long and this one is currently almost 3 months long.

has the AC shortened your cycles at all? i thought maybe the AC brought on Ov last cycle, but i seem to be having symptoms maybe of Ov now and am thinking maybe the Ov would have happened anyway without the AC...:shrug: have you been to the dr? what did they say? im currently psyching myself up to have a blood test and am leaving my cycles in her hands atm until i get some answers


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Hi ladies! Newbie here! I have very long irregular cycles (like 2 periods this year so far) and am starting Vitex (along with maca) and hope to see my cycle regulate! Glad to be here!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome sugar fxed they work for you to help you become more regular


----------



## hayley1982

just posting.

no sign of af yet


----------



## lisaf

Just wanted to let you guys know that my progestrone level was PERFECT! :) 15.2! (US figures expect at least a 15 on clomid).


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay for progesterone supps they seem to work very well. I also have no sign of af yet no spotting and no cramps. using my last test in the morning praying for a bfp!!


----------



## lisaf

this was my progesterone level WITHOUT supps!!! This is just what the higher dose of clomid did for me. So I actually get to skip the supps this time!

Definitely test tomorrow... the last time you made it to 14dpo, your temp had plummeted that day, right? Looking good then!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

yay lisa congrats!! :hugs:

my fxed for you ping

AFM wacko temps still...not sure whats happening, awaiting a call from my dr to discuss my blood test results


----------



## lisaf

dandy - you had a gap in temping there and some of your temps have been from different times, but it almost looks like you had a temp shift in there?


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i know i didnt take my thermometer to vegas when i went on my hol :dohh: maybe i did Ov :shrug: FF isnt picking anything up and like you said my times are all over the place...maybe ill temp adjust them (see what the adjuster says)


----------



## lisaf

are you taking them too late or too early?


----------



## dandybrush

to early the first couple i've been waking up at 3 instead of around 4..the solid one second to last was taken at about 3.45 or something and the last one was at 4.45 after i had to get up an hour before hand to find my thermometer :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

im adjusting them to the approx 4 am temp they would have been according to my temp adjuster


----------



## lisaf

took me a bit because FF went down on me or something. Did you change the temps yet?
The good news is that if you did ovulate, your cycle should be ending sometime soon, right? Hopefully you got some holiday sex in?
Did you gamble in vegas at all? Win anything?


----------



## dandybrush

sorry no FF went down as i was doing it
will try again


----------



## dandybrush

we did BD a couple of times in vegas...not much though we were buggered from getting up at 5 am and staying awake till 12-2am that night lol

we did gamble...didnt win anything, saw heaps fo casinos!! they are magnificent


----------



## dandybrush

ok lisa all the recent entries have been adjusted...if i have Oved then hopefully this cycle will be over soon and i can start fresh...I dont feel pg so dont think thats an option this time round :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

at least the end is in sight, right?


----------



## dandybrush

yep right :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

oh lisa sorry I wasen't paying attention thats is even better that the clomid did that for you!!

ya dandy it does look like you ovulated sometime on vacation!!good luck!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello ladies!  I'm new here & just spotted this thread. 

I came off the pill (Dianette) at the end of March & started taking Agnus Castus straight away to try & regulate my cycle. I've taken it every day since.

I've gone from 51 days, to 45, to 33, to... we'll see! So, I think it's helping


----------



## Mrs.Ping

thats great vitex works really good!!

Ok ladies I need expert opinions on my chart. I am 16 dpo with high temps and bfn's please tell me whats going on!!I feel pregnant! and my chart shows it but not the test. I used FRER for the last two tests. I have one more left gonna wait till 18 dpo to use it. So any info would be great!!


----------



## lisaf

holy cow Mrs Ping!!! That chart looks FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! I think you should wait just to be sure, but when I see charts like that on FF they usually test positive tomorrow or the next day (just based on the pattern and that last upswing). You're officially late, and truly late to... lol,you know when you ovulated so its not just a late ovulation.

If you had at least 1 other test, I'd also suggest maybe using afternoon pee.... stop drinking and holdl it for 4 hours, lol.
Do you pee in a cup first? then you can check the concentration of your pee before you use your test. I know my afternoon pee is often more concentrated in color than my morning pee.


----------



## dandybrush

definately look pg to me mrs ping!! fxed for a good result for you

AFM temp drop today, fxed the witch is on the way finally...i guess that makes this cycle shorter than the last? i think...


----------



## lisaf

that would be really nice to see you get AF and get to go on to the next cycle! Well of course a BFP would always be nicer! :)


----------



## dandybrush

sure would!! but not looking probable this time round, i havent been on the vitex for a couple of weeks but im thinking that it may have shortened my cycle from the 4 month long one last time, so might start up again on CD 1 for a short time


----------



## lisaf

Just got a BFP!!! Confirmed with a blood test this morning! Don't add me to the total though as I was not on Agnus Castus.
Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153


----------



## wanting2010

OMG, honey!! Congratulations!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Oh Lisa this is the greatest news ever.so much has happened while I was at work. I do pee in a cup but though this a.m.'s urine was a bit watery.congrats Lisa and I hope I'm right behind you!
Dandy sorry af showed but at least now you know that the vitex has worked for you!


----------



## dandybrush

ping it hasnt showed yet...but im expecting it to soon

Lisa :hugs: :happydance: congrats on your excellent news!!


----------



## hayley1982

congrats lisa.over here they only class def pg when 25+ ,between 5-25 as pg.when do you get next blood results.i think triplets lol


----------



## Mrs.Ping

how is everyone today? my temps is still up and it seems like my base line is getting higher! tomorrow I use my last FRER . I will be 18 dpo!
Do you think it is possible that I could have ovulated on cd 26 instead of cd 20! I had sticky cm but maybe. I am getting worried that I haven't got a positive yet it should be yelling out to me on the stick by now. I have also read a few posts about these ladies who only get + on digi but when they pee on stick -. it has something to do with an ovarian cyst blocking the hormone from the urine.


----------



## lisaf

hayley1982 said:


> congrats lisa.over here they only class def pg when 25+ ,between 5-25 as pg.when do you get next blood results.i think triplets lol

Yeah, I know its better to confirm over 25, but you don't really test above a 5 unless you are pregnant (and I've had a couple of negative blood tests before :haha:). I'm betting that there are a lot of early miscarraiges before it even hits 25 that most women dont' know about, which is why they want you to hit that 25 mark?

I'm getting another test tomorrow morning to make sure the number is going up appropriately. Should get the results tomorrow afternoon.
Nervous for that to be honest!!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I hope your numbers go way up and your lines get darker!! This is so exciting!!your ic was pretty dark for only having a 7!


----------



## lisaf

Right? I was surprised!! Though the line showed up after the time limit yesterday... probably why it wasn't there within the 5 minute limit.
this morning it showed up in the 5 minute limit so it might be over 10 now.
I LOVE these 10miu tests!!! :) I would not have been getting my blood drawn yesterday without that test. Got a shadow of a line on the 20miu this morning but couldn't go get bloods and I really would have thought I was getting 'line eye' on that test this morning, LMAO


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Congrats Lisa! How exciting for you! And Mrs. Ping - I saw your chart & I hope you get your BFP! Wow!!

I have been using Vitex for 2 weeks now and previous to that I hadn't had any change in temp, ovulation or AF for months & months.

Well a few days ago I actually had a temp drop and then spike the next day! Amazing!! At this point I'll be happy to get AF vs. BFP just to know it's helping my body, LOL, but would still prefer a BFP! 

I even had EWCM the day of and after O if I'm looking at my chart and so we did the BD. We'll see if my temps stay up now! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I am glad it is working for you sugarcrystal!!


----------



## dandybrush

glad it working for you too sugar crystal :hugs:

AFM my temps have gone right down so just waiting for AF now


----------



## Nvr2Late

lisaf said:


> Right? I was surprised!! Though the line showed up after the time limit yesterday... probably why it wasn't there within the 5 minute limit.
> this morning it showed up in the 5 minute limit so it might be over 10 now.
> I LOVE these 10miu tests!!! :) I would not have been getting my blood drawn yesterday without that test. Got a shadow of a line on the 20miu this morning but couldn't go get bloods and I really would have thought I was getting 'line eye' on that test this morning, LMAO

Hi! Can I ask where you bought the 10miu tests? thanks so much :)


----------



## lisaf

got them on ebay... the brand is Wondfo 
I was scared to trust the line I saw because i heard lots of bad things about 10miu tests on some message boards, but they were true for me!! :D
It was less than $5 for 10 tests (including shipping)


----------



## Nvr2Late

hey guys, I haven't been keeping track of the conversation here for a while, but I did want to let you know something I've learned from my naturopath, so is a full doctor and also an accredited TCM practitioner. 

When I started seeing her, I was taking Vitex CD1-14. She immediately made me stop and shift to the the second part of my cycle, after O. Why? Because, like evening primrose oil (EPO), Vitex is a natural progesterone booster, and should be used during the part of your cycle where progesterone takes over (i.e. after O). 

Anywho, just wanted to pass that on -- do with it what you will :) 

Oh, and I know some people on B&B have said Vitex is linked to foetal abnormalities (which is why they were telling people to not take it in the second half of your cycle) but there are no research studies whatsoever that show that. 

FWIW... :)


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for the info nvr....i shall consider it


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I take it all through my cycle I believe I have high prolactin levels that stop me from ovulating but must continue it into the second half to keep my progesterone levels up!!thanks for the info!!
Lisa any news on your numbers today? did you take another test?


----------



## lisaf

nvr2late - thats funny, my acupuncturist is also a licensed naturopath and only recommends taking the vitex up until ovulation. When I shared Mrs. Ping's thoughts (a while back!) about needing it after O to support progesterone, my acupuncturist thought that sounded interesting and as long as you stopped by 7dpo, it should be fine.
I think a lot of people just follow the 'norm' of taking during the first half and don't bother to research it much or question the norm (incidentally, a healthy corpus luteum starts with a healthy follicle so it can help in the first half of the cycle too!)
Not trying to disagree with you here, just sharing my acupuncturist's opinions on it.

Had another blood test today, HCG is up to 35!!! :D Looking good so far! Tests are getting darker too. Next step is a blood test next week, then an ultrasound the next week. Still only 11dpo :haha: so its early early days, don't feel pregnant at all though.

Mrs. Ping - WOW 18dpo and still BFN??! Your chart looks so promising! Are you going for a bloodtest soon?


----------



## dandybrush

i wish i would get my results back soon :dohh:

happy for you lisa :hugs: not taking vitex atm, gonna start up again on CD1


----------



## lisaf

dandybrush said:


> i wish i would get my results back soon :dohh:
> 
> happy for you lisa :hugs: not taking vitex atm, gonna start up again on CD1

When are you supposed to get them?
Which tests did they run?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

ya gonna make an appointment for friday! still got my FRER left for the morning. took an opk and it is almost positive took a # tree tests and thought I saw a faint line! here's the link
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...8-dpo-temps-still-high-maybe-second-line.html
I hope this is it!!

lisa that is great 35!! WOOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## dandybrush

i dunno what tests..um thryoid and heaps of others...dr is gonna call me tomorrow apparently so then ill make an appointment


----------



## lisaf

dandy hopefully you don't have to do too many tests to get put on some kind of treatment. I always kind of hoped they'd find something wrong so we could 'fix' it , lol


----------



## hayley1982

hows everyone doing?see this thread gone v quiet again.no af yet.
mrsp-did af come yet?
dandy-you started the vitex again yet?
lisaf-hows those levels going?whens your first scan?to see your triplets lol

going to ring clinic in new yr for treatment :p) im all excited.its been nearly 3 yrs since we had treatment last.


----------



## lisaf

dandy - any word on your test results?
hayley - another long cycle? That stinks! :(
Mrs P - I know I said it on your testing thread, but sorry about AF :( :hugs:

AFM - levels were fabulous on Monday... up to 1055. The range for a single birth is VERY wide, and I'm still WELL within it, even if I am closer to the average HCG level for Triplets at this stage... little scared tbh!! Having my scan Thursday of NEXT week, Sept 9th. FX'd we get to see one healthy heartbeat! :D


----------



## Mrs.Ping

wow I hope you do Only have one in there for your sanity sake . but you know what they say God will only give you as much as he think you can handle.
Yes af did come but was only 1 day long I am now spotting. but I am barley spotting. so I am certain that my endo lining is not thick enough to support the bean. This is why I have decided to use Red clover and red raspberry leaf.I hope it works!!


----------



## lisaf

Mrs.Ping said:


> wow I hope you do Only have one in there for your sanity sake . but you know what they say God will only give you as much as he think you can handle.
> Yes af did come but was only 1 day long I am now spotting. but I am barley spotting. so I am certain that my endo lining is not thick enough to support the bean. This is why I have decided to use Red clover and red raspberry leaf.I hope it works!!

Thanks, and I know I'll manage whatever comes my way... I know I can handle it, but I know I'll be a worn out wreck if there is more than one! 

Thats weird about AF :( Hope the red clover and red raspberry leaf works for you! Is there a reason you're trying all the herbal remedies instead of seeing if a doctor can help? (not judging, just curious)


----------



## hayley1982

lisa-hcgs can very alot.at 11dp3dt-so at 14dpo my levels were 76 for my boys and im guessing thats lower than yours.thought the levels indicated just one.thought i was having twin boys from the start and then found out it was 2.9th is day after boys birthday.
mrsp-: p ( really thought it was your month and feel gutted for you.

wish af would hurry up


----------



## Mrs.Ping

My insurance won't pay for anything that has to do with fertility testing so it is all out of pocket for us. and right now we are trying to save money for the wedding and a few other things. if I can do it with herbs then thats great but I have a feeling that I will have to go to see the doctor sooner or later.


----------



## lisaf

Mrs P - I really hope you can sort it out on your own! You might be able to get SOME testing covered under irregular periods etc. I know I was. My insurance won't pay a dime either if it says fertility on it. My FS is even trying to bill some stuff under PCOS though I'm not sure if its working yet.

Hayley - Well I went from 7 at 9dpo, to 35 at 11dpo, to 1055 at 18dpo. I thought I was safe because this site showed that the slowest reported doubling time for twins was 28 hours and mine is doubling every 34 or so. Well, then I bumped into a girl who is having twins who is doubling every 39 hours :dohh: But I know at least one other girl with levels like mine who is having a single. So its all up in the air.


----------



## hayley1982

lisaf-yes there is a huge scale of hcg levels.every woman is different.ive seen ladies with really big levels and only one.the thing is you know you had 4 follies so chances alot higher then a singleton.either way all that counts is its a healthy one in there.or 2 or 3 lol id be scared if it was 3 lol


----------



## lisaf

hayley1982 said:


> lisaf-yes there is a huge scale of hcg levels.every woman is different.ive seen ladies with really big levels and only one.the thing is you know you had 4 follies so chances alot higher then a singleton.either way all that counts is its a healthy one in there.or 2 or 3 lol id be scared if it was 3 lol

Lol, totally! I mean, you only have 2 arms! Logically you should not have more than 2! right? hehe


----------



## dandybrush

sorry girls i forgot to update you :dohh: 
well i went to the dr and got my results, she is pretty sure i have PCOS so is sending me to a gyno, should hear from them this week sometime

but also in the results my cholesterol (the bad one) was a bit high, so i have to cut out meat fats, dairy fats and baked goods fats
also my liver had some high results so i have to have another blood test in a month to see if it has calmed down, or i might need more checking up on it if not yikes!

i am happy atm that i at least had a cycle even though it was 3 months long!!

really hoping that i Ov sooner so that maybe i can get a BFP before i have to see the gyno and they make me do more blood tests!!


----------



## dandybrush

regarding the liver and its high results, the dr said to stay off all meds, including vitex so she can rule that out as a cause for the high results :dohh: so im back off the vitex :( i hope i can Ov without it :cry:


----------



## lisaf

aw, sorry your doc banned the vitex... but I can see why he would want to make sure its not causing anything. Hopefully there are still some beneficial effect in your system.
And getting that BFP before the next appointment would be TERIFFIC!

PCOS sounds so bad when you first hear about it... but there are so many degrees of it and it seems to be a ridiculously common condition!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx lisa, i really have hope that i can fall pg naturally still...maybe im in a little denial too :blush:


----------



## lisaf

dandybrush said:


> thanx lisa, i really have hope that i can fall pg naturally still...maybe im in a little denial too :blush:

Crazier things have happened! No reason not to hope!
Though I understand how silly it feels! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

hi attempted to read as much as poss of this thread (far to much time on my hands :dohh:)
anyway just wondered if i can join?
i took ac the month of od and ov on cd14!!! first ov in forever, early mc so was very gutted and then thought i would try soy instead, i got no ov that month so dont think i will try it again, i figured i should stick to ac as i got the best results with that........so im now on cd6 and taking ac again, now patiently waiting to see what happens :shrug: fx though


----------



## Coco14

Hi Sugarcrystal! :)

Dandybrush - so sorry for very late reply!
I don't think it worked for me to be honest. I was taking it for a few months and stopped taking it a few weeks ago. 
However before my last period I had really sore boobs, PMT etc for at least 2 weeks (which I never experience) and going by my usual cycle I should have a period in Nov/Dec but for a couple of days now I have had sore boobs again... so I'm thinking it's on it's way!
I had my 1st blood test in April (no ov obviously) and another in July. Boyfriend had to give sample last month and another at the end of this month then I will get an appointment at the fertility clinic so hopefully they will give me cause to think positively before Christmas! :)


----------



## dandybrush

coco fxed you get some good news :)


----------



## hayley1982

well im still waiting for af cd52


----------



## lisaf

Ugh.. that stinks hayley!! :(

how's everyone else doing? Dandy?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

sorry haley that af hasent come yet.I am still waiting foe Ov day!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

hey guys
well im off all meds atm, cause my dr wants to rule that out as the reason for my liver results. so im not expecting to ov any time soon :cry: just waiting it out now


----------



## lisaf

:( maybe your body will surprise you! (I know, hard to be hopeful after so many disappointments)


----------



## dandybrush

maybe....doubt it :dohh: would be nice though :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I hope your liver tests come back ok.I also hope that this cycle turns out to be a short one.or at least one under 60 days!

Lisa how are things going on your end? Hope all is going good! Baby dust!!


----------



## lisaf

Just started my pregnancy journal if you want to stalk! :) Don't want to go on too much about pregnancy stuff on the TTC threads :)


----------



## tinks09

Hi ladies - just wanted to say hello as Im also taking AC and Bvits. Lisaf will know me from the B6 thread :winkwink: Hope you dont mind me joining but it would be great to ask questions that are about AC - not all the girls are taking both on the B6 thread so I feel a bit unfair asking questions over there!! (thread hijacking) :haha:

I used them both to conceive my DD and caught pregnant on the 2nd month after 14 months ttc! Well now she's getting bigger so were trying for another one and this is my 1st month starting back with the vits so fxed!

Im now 6dpo, have been charting and FF has predicted I O'ed on cd14 - my cycles are 28 days so Im now in the TWW:coffee: I will be stopping with AC tomorrow at 7dpo - I took them all the way through to my BFP with my daughter but this time round I will stop as have heard of a risk to baby. Will you girls be stopping after O? 

Hi to all you ladies taking AC and :dust: to you all !!


----------



## hayley1982

lisa-well i was wrong lol but congrats


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well got my + opk today and last night only cd 11. I am so excited. I guess the red clover is the way to go.
heres the run down I take( first half of cycle) 1200 mg vitex,500mg vit c,4oo iu vit e,womens multi daily vit, 2000 mg red clover and 960 mg red raspberry leaf. woo hoo!!!


----------



## hayley1982

well im still waiting lol well done on the +opk

only 5 dys til follow up (


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Sorry you haven't had O yet Haley hope you do soon!
My opk is even darker then before now so I think I'm gonna O maybe in the middle of the night or dometimmd in the am. I will try to get an extra Bd before then! Good luck ladies.


----------



## dandybrush

good luck mrs ping :thumbup: catch that eggy


----------



## Mrs.Ping

thanks dandy hope all goes well with you this cycle. Hoping for a short 1!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx mrs ping...me too :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

well I took an opk this morning and it was still positive. not as dark as the one last night though but still just as dark as the control line so I thought that my surge was going down. when I got out of work I did another expecting to see a fainter line then this morning but it turns out to be even darker than last night's opk!! I have no idea what is going on but did not expect this. Maybe I will release two eggs after all!!


----------



## Mzitalian25

Hello ladies! I am new here and came across this post accidently after I read about Vitex. My OBGYN seems to think I have PCOS and so I today googled "over the counter medicines to help conceive" and found vitex, then found yall :) Well I am happy to say I found one GNC in my area who has one bottle left (I think God is working already) and I am stopping on my way home to get it and a basal thermometer based off reading this WHOLE thread. CONGRATS to all the successful ladies! I am no hip to your lingo yet and abbreviations, so please help and forgive me :) I look forward to this journey with you all
PS- I am buying Nature's Way Vitex fruit.. I think I will start with 3 a day and go from there..


----------



## lisaf

good luck Mzitalian!! PCOS is SO common it seems, and as long as you detect ovulation on your BBT chart then your PCOS shouldn't be stopping you from conceiving (check out fertilityfriend for help.. makes it SO easy and its free! you just put in your numbers and it figures out your ovulation for you... as best it can, lol!)


----------



## Mzitalian25

I ordered some pregnancy tests off ebay, I think read from you actually to get them there so we did and I got like 20 or 25 tests cheaper than one from walmart, CRAZY! thanks. I want to test before I start this Vitex. I am almost positive I am not BFP however its always a possibility and I know everyone was going back and fourth with when to stopen Vitex and the only warning label on the bottle is DO NOT TAKE WHEN PREGNANT. that being said I would think taking it up until Ovulation is best. Is there a book of abbreviations? haha I know none of them really...Well ladies lets pray these darn HPT's are in the mail tomorrow I need to get this show on the road ;)


----------



## Missy

Hi,
Just started taking Vitex this cycle and had a bit of spotting on CD13 which has turned into full scale bleeding. My cycles are usually in the 27-32 day range. Has anyone else this?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

the only way I can explain the bleeding is that you are not ovulating even though you have regular periods and the vitex has brought on af so that you can have a new start. the first few months will be all screwed up but keep on going it will straighten out soon or later!!


----------



## lisaf

how've you been Mrs. Ping?


----------



## Mzitalian25

The :witch: arrived for me and I finished my first cycle TTC and using Vitex. My last cycle was 40 days and this was 31, so I think that Vitex played a HUGE role in that. Also the :witch: was light last month taking Vitex which was lovely because usually during her appearance I could go into hiding for several days she's soooo heavy (tmi, sorry)

I am not sure if you got to read this whole thread Missy but its like anything different woman, different symptoms. I would give it 3 or 4 months before giving up on it though :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

LISA- I am doing good decided to try and free my self from temping and opk's and symptom spotting!How are you and your little bean? doing good I hope!


----------



## lisaf

doing just fine, feel so lucky because I know I might have just as easily been still TTCing, you know?


----------



## Mrs.Ping

yay I'm already going on 1 yr 5 months! seems like forever!! I hope it happens sooner then later.we have been on vit's for almost 4 months now Dh has been taking maca for almost 3 months so hope it works soon.I am still taking my vitex but I take it every day of my cycle except for af.I also take red clover till O.that has helped with af being a lot better. it feels and looks cleaner if you know what I mean!af is also longer now. so that is a plus.I also take red raspberry leaf till 5 dpo. So I take alot of pills! Hope they work soon! COME ON BFP!!!!!!


----------



## isabel555

Hello, girls! i have just 1 question : which days of the cycle do you take agnus castus? i heard during periods it shouldn't be taken at all. I would like to start taking it and will be happy if somebody gives me some info.

thanks a lot.


----------



## Missy

Sorry if this has been asked before but what dosage are you all taking? I started taking 2000mg per day on CD1 and on CD13 started spotting. this developed into full blown AF and proper heavy for about three days, then lighter, now stopped. I have reduced the dose to 1000 mg during the heavy bleeding days. Was I taking too much?


----------



## isabel555

If you go to a website of Healthspan()co()uk, there they say to take 1 tablet 20 mg a day. I've ordered from them and now waiting for it to start taking.


----------



## lauralou25

I've been obsessed with reading posts about angus cactus and can't believe how many I've read and how many people have said that it help them get there bfps! I'm currently in the middle of a long cycle last one was 50 days so I'm going out to buy some tomorrow can I start it tomorrow or do I have to wait for af to show? Thanks


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi girls

How is everyone? Hope things are going good?

Haven't been in here for a few months as i was on AC then tried Maca and now on clomid :(

Not long before i swapped over i bought a bottle of 200 capsules from Holland & Barrett. I used exactly 100 of them and have 100 still here in the bottle.

Seems a shame to throw them in the bin so if someone wan't them for say a fiver then pm me and i'll get them posted out to you 1st class. No good to me anymore :(


----------



## Missy

lauralou25 said:


> I've been obsessed with reading posts about angus cactus and can't believe how many I've read and how many people have said that it help them get there bfps! I'm currently in the middle of a long cycle last one was 50 days so I'm going out to buy some tomorrow can I start it tomorrow or do I have to wait for af to show? Thanks

I waited for AF just in case it changed my cycle or anything so I would now where I was, iykwim :)


----------



## isabel555

Girls! please, someone tell me which days of the cycle do you take agnus castus? i only need to increase my progesterone.


----------



## lisaf

my acupuncturist put me on it for the first half of my cycle (first day of period up until ovulation day). Because it wasn't helping my progesterone like that, she agreed that I could take it up until 7 days after ovulation to support the progesterone after ovulation.
I was on a much lower dose than many of the ladies on here. (and ultimately the agnus castus didn't do much for me - possibly because of the low dose)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I take 1200 mg per day every day of my cycle except for the days af is here. It has reduced my cycle from 64 + days to my normal 36 day cycle. I did have a few short cycles in there but ultimatly it got me back on track. I think 2000mg is way too much! I would just go with 1000 mg for the duration and not take any on af.


----------



## lisaf

oh and for reference I think I was on 100-200mg... lol.. LOTS less than the other ladies! And like I said, it didn't do much for me.


----------



## whitglass

i take it al month, sometimes taking a break during AF and in tincture form, so about 60 drops per day. i think it helped regulate me, it gave me 28 cycles every month, no side effects. i stopped taking it because i thought it may have delayed O, but it turns out the only thing i did differently that month was take B6 to lengthen my LP which can also delay Ov. it's best to take it in the morning on an empty stomach as it absorbs better. i will start taking it during the 2nd half of my cycle this month since it was so helpful before. Oh, and along with Red raspberry leaf, it may have helped make my PMS WAY more mellow!


----------



## ferens06

OOO anyone want to join me in getting this going again?!xxx


----------



## EJPerkins

I'll start it back up with u.. i just started vitex today.. i was on clomid for 6 cycles and only O'ed once, so im gonna take a break from that and try vitex for a while..

what about u?


----------



## ferens06

I was TTC, but was constantly bleeding as my cycles were messed up. So I came off ttc as it was too frustrating and went on the pill in the hope to sort things out. Finished that and onto AC & EPO. Seen so many positives that I thought at least a try wouldn't harm :)

Are you trying for your first? X


----------



## EJPerkins

yes we are tryin for r first.. i was diagnosed with PCOS in July of 2010, doc put me on metformin and clomid.. went tho 3 cycles of clomid at 50mg, then 100mg, then 150mg and nothin.. well i guess u could say the last round worked but not the way it should of.. the doc said i didnt O but i took a test a wk after my blood work and it was positive and then conformed it again with blood.. but then 2 wks later at 6wks i m/c.. :cry: i was so devastated.. 

so im gonna try AC and c if that helps.. if anythin just regulate me.. just take a break from clomid :wohoo:

gl to u hun


----------



## littlepeps

Hi there ladies ..... id like to help get this going again too !!

I have pcos and have been reading about Vitex and thought i would give it ago .. i have been taking it a week so I will see how things will go .. i have also just started to chart.


----------



## mrsc81

bump


----------



## Lesly2197

Hi, I hope there is somebody still active in this thread as I could really use someone to stay in touch with while ttc. I'll start by saying a lil bit about me, I am 30 yrs old, I have a beautiful 12 yr old daughter, ever since she turned 2 yrs old I have been ttc for #2 but it didn't happen until 5 yrs later and to my surprise it ended up being twins which then sadly ended in mc at 6wks. Since it's been another 5 yrs and I decided to go to my dr about it again since I had tried other drs before and was always told to lose weight or get on bcp to regulate my periods, etc. Well finally my dr decided to put me on clomid as I am 30 n my chances are becoming slimmer with age, so anyway had 4 cycles of clomid with no ovulation whatsoever so next step was to be injectables but unfortunately we can't afford that right now so after much crying I decided to go online and research natural herbs to possibly help me to regulate my cycles and ovulate and hopefully bfp! I just started taking (about 1 wk in) 2000mg of Maca in capsule form, 2 Mega Vitamin for Women pills (which also has some Vitex, wild yam, dong quai, and some other herbs in it), also 3 cups of fertilitea which also have herbs I read about which are good for reproductive health main one being Vitex, and I am currently awaiting an extra Vitex pill I want to start. Am also considering adding False Unicorn Root and Royal Jelly as I have read great things about them. I know it sounds like much but I am so desperate for a bfp! It's been a long and very hard 10 yrs ttc and every month and worse every yr that pass me by with no success is heartbreaking and makes me feel like less of a woman for not being able to give my daughter a sibling and my husband more kids and hopefully a son which I know he secretly hopes to have one day! Anyway all I can do is continue to pray and hope God had a hand in leading me to these herbal supplements because they are the answer to my prayers! Sorry for the long post, I just had to get it all out there! Thx for "listening"! Best wishes to all of us and hoping on a bfp soon for all of us hoping for one!


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi there,

Read about Vitex online after researching Fertility aids and am starting today!

My cycles are kind of strange. When I was a teenager I got it at 13 and then it was intermittent until I turned 18 when I went on bcp. after a few years of forgetting and PG scares I changed to depo-provera for three years. I hated how it had made it so easy for me to gain almost 70lbs, so I switched to the Evra patch. I was on that until 2007 when I found out that I can't be on any kind of hormone due to really bad debilitating migraines with aura. (scary stuff...felt like I was having a stroke once) my periods ended up regulating out to about 30 days, fairly heavy,7 days.

I concieved my son in November 2008 using EPO and pre-natals. Now I recently went through a bout of not having a period for 3 months and when I did get it on Feb 14 (yeah nice timing on that one) it lasted almost over two weeks. During this time I had many tests done including pg's. My doctor has diagnosed me with "probably" PCOS and referred me to my gyno for further testing and treatment.

I really don't want to go on drugs if I don't have to. I know they put you on diabetic drugs like Metiformin and clomid (frankly the idea of twins scares the wits out of me but I'll take what I'm given with a smile!)

So now, I start this. I"m currently taking pre-natals still. Extra folic acid and b12. Spina bifita and other tube defects run in my family (mom has spina bifita, grandmother had severe scoliosis, aunt and uncle have pallet and clef lip, as well as cousins with pitted lips) the genetic counselling told me that the chances are low but still, I'm not taking any chances. (I also have spina bifita occulta...not severe but it is painful at times) I also take extra Omega-3's and some chrominum (also starting today) to aid with glucose intolerance.

Sorry that's a small novel. Anyway, hoping to be in a group of supportive ladies. Wishing everyone they're precious :bfp:


----------



## Jodes86

Hey, I would love to join a group of ladies doing vitex if anyone is still doing it?
I started Vitex at the start of the month. I have poly cystic ovaries and I am still being tested for PCOS. 

The day after starting vitex (I take 2x 660mg/day) I started spotting, which lasted a week. It was the first time I had seen a hint of AF since December last year! I am very happy with it so far.

I have had a lot of CM since the spotting stopped and I am keeping an eye on it to see if I ovulate this month. 

Fingers crossed :D


----------



## genesismarie

hello ladies,
so excited to find this thread can i join in?
i been on vitex for seven days along with red clover and red raspberry leaf. i just got off depo early june and AF dissapeared on me. but on day four of vitex i started spotting been spotting for three days. looks like its working. while on depo i had nothing. no spotting no signs of AF so i definitely giving vitex the credit for this one. i was wondering if any of you ladies are using AC after birth control and have gotten AF back? and if so how long were you taking it before AF fully came back?


----------



## Pammy31

hello all...


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10769;104/st/20120824/o/25/l/37/dt/13/k/4ccd/ttc.png


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e81a3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

TTC Buddies with SBinRI, Pauls_angel, Katherine1209, Melainey, Newbie32, Lisamfr and Commie


----------



## lilbean23

Hopefully someone is still active on this...

TTC for 2 months. Took my first vitex pill this morning - really looking forward to its results! I've seen a lot of success through this thread so here's looking toward a little bean! :):happydance: Who has had any recent success and what type of vitex are you using? Oh! I forgot to mention - I'm also starting folic acid and B6. :)


----------



## Pammy31

Hello. I have been using blackmores vitex since the 29th august. aparently it takes a few months of it to work.


----------



## jodspods

Hi Ladies,

I've been taking AC for a few days now. I'm CD2 and hd been spotting for 10 days before this. I'm currently on my second cycle after d&c. Both cycles I've spotted for 10 days at 4dpo until AF!!! 

Taking AC from h&b but still unsure how long to take it for -all through cycle or just til o? I'm taking epo for first month too til o and I'm using cbfm. 

Xx


----------



## Pammy31

take it all through the cycle. they say it can take up to 3 months to work may i ask why you are taking it.


----------



## jodspods

Pammy31 said:


> take it all through the cycle. they say it can take up to 3 months to work may i ask why you are taking it.

Hi Pammy,

I'm taking it to see if I can stop the spotting I've got from 4dpo. This has happened the last two cycles since I had a d&c and its just horrible! Also I'd been recommended it by 2 of my husbands colleagues who both had mcs this year and are now expecting. 

With my first pregnancy I believed I was having a period as it was 2days before AF due and I booked my HSG. It seems like that caused the mc but we will never know and I'd hate to have bleeding again so hope the AC might boost my progesterone!!


----------



## Pammy31

I hope it works for you sweety. I had to stop it as I had a mid cycle bleed on ac and freaked me out a little. keep me informed.


----------

